# Mac mini Média Center ?



## krigepouh (25 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
j'envisage l'achat d'un PC Windows (conseillé par un ami) pour faire office de super Média Center(1). J'ai vu le sien à l'uvre est c'est nickel ! Nous avons fait une estimation de prix, avec un XP 3800+, une carte graphique d'enfer, un lecteur DVD, un boitier type lecteur de salon sobre et chic etc. cela tourne autour de  700.
Je ne suis pas si susceptible dans le fait d'avoir un PC Windows dans notre salon, mais pour un prix similaire un Mac m'apporterait quelques avantages (notemment la présence d'iPhoto que j'utilise déjà sur un vieil iMac Tournesol). Mais quelques questions techniques se posent à moi :

- Un Mac Mini Core Duo pourra-t-il se brancher sur mon téléviseur LCD (en YUV ou en Péritel) ?
- ce Mac Mini moins puissant que le PC cité plus haut, sera-t-il suffisant pour gérer/lire mes DVD, mes DivX et mes DVD rippés (j'ai commencé à numériser ma vidéothèque) via des disques externe branchés en Firewire sans saccades aucune ? La carte graphique GMA 950 avec 64 Mo partagée ne me dit rien qui vaille
- j'ai rippé certains de mes DVD et j'obtiens 4 ou 5 fichiers .VOB, certes VLC les lis mais s'arrête entre chaque fichier. Pas très cool de devoir se lever toutes les demie-heures pour cliquer sur "suivant". L'application Lecteur DVD, ne les lisant pas non plus connaissez-vous un logiciel qui lis ce type de fichier de façon enchainée ?

J'aimerais avoir votre avis sur ces questions et mieux vos récits d'expérience si vous en avez :love: .

Merci

(1) remplacant mon lecteur DVD ET qui associé avec l'Eye TV que j'ai déjà, ferait office d'enregistreur numérique (ce n'est pas négligeable).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

s-vid&#233;o (adaptateur non fourni je pense), dvi, vga (s&#251;rement la meilleure solution)
sans probl&#232;mes et m&#234;me les films en HD 1080 (h.264)
J'ai pas de DVD ripp&#233;s pour l'instant mais &#231;a marche sans probl&#232;me que ce soit avec VCL ou le lecteur dvd apple.  Faut juste s&#233;lectionner le dossier (contenant AUDIO_TS et VIDEO_TS) et pas les fichiers.


----------



## krigepouh (25 Août 2006)

Merci Gloup !
1 - Mon téléviseur n'ayant pas d'entrée VGA, ce sera du S-Video donc.
2 - Je n'en demandais pas tant ! 
3 - Je viens de déposer un dossier VIDEO_TS sur l'application Lecteur DVD (de mon PowerBook) et çà marche nickel !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Merci Gloup !
> 1 - Mon téléviseur n'ayant pas d'entrée VGA, ce sera du S-Video donc.


Tu es sûr? En général s'ils ne possèdent pas de DVI, les téléviseurs LCD ont toujours au moins une entrée VGA (marquée _entrée PC_ parfois).  

Tu y gagnerais beaucoup en qualité d'image...


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Août 2006)

... Au fait que le Mac Mini est suffisamment puissant pour servir de Média Center, tu peux rajouter le fait qu'il est aussi moins encombrant et bien moins bruyant qu'un PC équivalent (ou pire, supérieur). Entendre le souffle du ventilateur pendant que tu passes un film ou de la musique, c'est pas top !


----------



## krigepouh (25 Août 2006)

Ben oui&#8230; J'en suis s&#251;r &#224; 99%, je n'ai pas ma TV sous les yeux (car je suis en vacances), je v&#233;rifierai en rentrant lundi.
Mais niveau de la qualit&#233; d'image j'y perds tant que &#231;&#224; en passant du VGA au S-Video ?
Y-a-t-il un moyen de se connecter en YUV depuis le Mini ?


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Août 2006)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Mais niveau de la qualit&#233; d'image j'y perds tant que &#231;&#224; en passant du VGA au S-Video ?


Perso, je trouve l'adaptateur S-Video d'Apple un peu juste niveau qualit&#233;. (Au fait, c'est un DVI/S-Vid&#233;o, puisque le mini a une sortie DVI et non VGA).





Un t&#233;l&#233;viseur &#233;quip&#233; d'une entr&#233;e VGA ou DVI serait une bien meilleure solution.


			
				krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Y-a-t-il un moyen de se connecter en YUV depuis le Mini ?


Il faut n&#233;cessairement un adaptateur S-Video.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Y-a-t-il un moyen de se connecter en YUV depuis le Mini ?



Au cas o&#249; tu n'aurais vraiment pas de vga, j'ai trouv&#233; un convertisseur VGA-YUV &#224; 95&#8364;. Avec &#231;a tu devrais avoir une image impeccable.


----------



## krigepouh (25 Août 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je trouve l'adaptateur S-Video d'Apple un peu juste niveau qualité. (Au fait, c'est un DVI/S-Vidéo, puisque le mini a une sortie DVI et non VGA).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci.
A votre avis, un adaptateur d'une autre marque donnerais de meilleurs résultats ? En tout cas je me vois mal changer de télévisuer maintenant


----------



## krigepouh (25 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Au cas où tu n'aurais vraiment pas de vga, j'ai trouvé un convertisseur VGA-YUV à 95. Avec ça tu devrais avoir une image impeccable.



Il me faudrait donc convertir le DVI du Mac Mini en VGA, puis utiliser ton convertisseur... Cela ne fait pas trop d'adaptateurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Il me faudrait donc convertir le DVI du Mac Mini en VGA, puis utiliser ton convertisseur... Cela ne fait pas trop d'adaptateurs ?


Je ne pense pas... Vu la qualit&#233; du signal de d&#233;part, je pense que &#231;a devrait passer sans probl&#232;mes et comme l'adaptateur DVI VGA est fourni avec le mini...  Le truc &#224; mon avis est de bien r&#233;gler la r&#233;solution qui correspond &#224; celle de ta TV (ou celle de la video HD) et le taux de rafraichissement (60 ou 75 hz).

Et puis comme c'est de la VPC, tu peux toujours commander le convertisseur et le renvoyer s'il ne te convient pas...


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Août 2006)

L'adaptateur DVI-VGA fourni avec le Mac Mini n'apporte aucune d&#233;gradation significative de la qualit&#233; de l'image. Il semblerait que la prise DVI soit mixte (analogique+num&#233;rique), et que l'adaptateur se contente donc de sortir les signaux RVB (analogiques) issus de la "carte" vid&#233;o interne du Mini. Quoiqu'il en soit la qualit&#233; de l'image &#224; la sortie de l'adaptateur VGA est tr&#232;s bonne.

Par contre, je pense que le probl&#232;me se pose de toute mani&#232;re au niveau du transcodage RVB->YUV, o&#249; la perte de qualit&#233; risque d'&#234;tre visible.

La meilleure solution serait encore de trouver un adaptateur VGA->P&#233;ritel/RVB sans tampon vid&#233;o (m&#233;moire), et de fixer la fr&#233;quence de balayage de l'&#233;cran &#224; 60Hz. Il n'y aurait alors aucun traitement des signaux de couleur. Seulement une adaptation des signaux de synchro. &#199;a ferait vraiment tr&#232;s "bricolage", mais la qualit&#233; serait sauve.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je pense que le probl&#232;me se pose de toute mani&#232;re au niveau du transcodage RVB->YUV, o&#249; la perte de qualit&#233; risque d'&#234;tre visible.


J'ai lu, jadis, sur un forum home-cin&#233;ma, que seule la conversion RGB (p&#233;ritel) en YUV &#233;tait une conversion sans perte, toutes les autres conversion engendraient une perte de qualit&#233;. Maintenant c'est vrai qu'ici on parle conversion VGA-YUV, il y a peut-&#234;tre une diff&#233;rence...


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Août 2006)

Effectivement. La transcription RVB<->YUV est totalement lin&#233;aire.

Mais les convertisseurs VGA->YUV que j'ai pu trouver jusque maintenant &#233;taient tous construits autour d'un tampon vid&#233;o (une m&#233;moire num&#233;rique) permettant notamment une adaptation en fr&#233;quence, et les pertes de qualit&#233; &#233;taient tr&#232;s importantes du fait de la (re-)conversion analogique->num&#233;rique.


EDIT: ceci dit, on peut aussi envisager un convertisseur VGA->YUV sans m&#233;moire tampon. Mais il faut en trouver un ... ou le fabriquer.


----------



## woulf (25 Août 2006)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> - j'ai rippé certains de mes DVD et j'obtiens 4 ou 5 fichiers .VOB, certes VLC les lis mais s'arrête entre chaque fichier. Pas très cool de devoir se lever toutes les demie-heures pour cliquer sur "suivant". L'application Lecteur DVD, ne les lisant pas non plus connaissez-vous un logiciel qui lis ce type de fichier de façon enchainée ?



Avec VLC je gère des enchaînements de divx il me semble, il suffit d'ouvrir la fenêtre de liste de lecture qui s'affiche en dessous du controleur (bouton du controleur en bas à droite) et d'y placer ce qu'on souhaite lire. Ca doit donc marcher aussi avec tes fichiers .VOB.


----------



## krigepouh (25 Août 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement. La transcription RVB<->YUV est totalement linéaire.
> 
> Mais les convertisseurs VGA->YUV que j'ai pu trouver jusque maintenant étaient tous construits autour d'un tampon vidéo (une mémoire numérique) permettant notamment une adaptation en fréquence, et les pertes de qualité étaient très importantes du fait de la (re-)conversion analogique->numérique.
> 
> ...



Merci les amis pour ces infos, c'est pas simple tout çà
Il faut donc que je me tourne vers un éventuel adaptateur VGA <> Péritel. Tant pis pour le côté bricolage
Quant à fabriquer un convertisseur VGA <> YUV j'en suis in-ca-pa-ble 

Si vous avez d'autres infos, ou expériences je suis preneur.

a+


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Août 2006)

Attention. Pas n'importe quel adaptateur VGA->Péritel !!!

Il doit s'agir d'un adaptateur Péritel RVB, et non Composite ni même S-Video, et il ne doit pas contenir de mémoire vidéo (de ce fait il ne doit pas pouvoir adapter la fréquence de balayage).


----------



## krigepouh (25 Août 2006)

Merci beaucoup Pa5cal pour cette info supp'


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Hum Alors? Pas de VGA? De DVI? De HDMI? 

Comment tu vas le brancher finalement? 

/me curieux


----------



## zoulou03200 (27 Août 2006)

Le Mac mini media center, c'est nouveau ça ???
Le mac mini n'a pas de DVI compatible HDCP, pas de HDMI, pas de YUV. 
S'il faut passer par le S-Video, bonjour le gain de qualité !!!  
Un media center sans tuner et qui ne sait pas enregistrer, avec un disque dur ridicule (en plus, en 5400 tpm), il y a de quoi rire !!!
Avec un PC, tu choisis la taille et le type de disque que tu veux, la carte graphique avec la sortie dont tu as besoin, et pour bien moins cher !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Le mac mini n'a pas de DVI *compatible HDCP*, pas de HDMI, pas de YUV.


Tu penses s&#233;rieusement qu'il va bient&#244;t y avoir des mac mini &#224; un prix *abordable* avec lecteur HD-DVD/Blu-Ray? Parce que le HDCP &#231;a sert uniquement &#224; &#231;a&#8230; En attendant, un simple c&#226;ble dvi-hdmi ou VGA et c'est bon.  



			
				zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> S'il faut passer par le S-Video, bonjour le gain de qualit&#233; !!!



D'o&#249; la discussion&#8230; 



			
				zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Un media center sans tuner et qui ne sait pas enregistrer, avec un disque dur ridicule (en plus, en 5400 tpm), il y a de quoi rire !!!
> Avec un PC, tu choisis la taille et le type de disque que tu veux, la carte graphique avec la sortie dont tu as besoin, (&#8230



Le tuner se branche sur le port USB et il y en a pour tous les go&#251;ts. Quant au disque dur, c'est suffisant pour enregistrer des &#233;missions que l'on efface peu apr&#232;s, le reste sur disque externe&#8230; Pour info, la carte graphique (ainsi que les autres composants) est celle vant&#233;e par intel pour son architecture ViiV, utilis&#233;e dans tous les XP media center. D'ailleurs, elle dispose d'une acc&#233;l&#233;ration hardware pour la lecture de fichiers en haute d&#233;finition.



			
				zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> (&#8230&#8230;et pour bien moins cher !!



XP media center Acer (prenons une marque) &#224; 1300&#8364; dans un grand magasin informatique&#8230; Avec les m&#234;mes composants que le mini, tuner et look DVD en plus&#8230;


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Août 2006)

&#199;a y est, le troll zoulou s'est r&#233;veill&#233;, sarcastique comme &#224; son habitude. (Rien qu'&#224; voir ses posts, on croirait qu'il a des actions chez Dell).

Bien vu, gloup gloup. Je n'aurais pas dit mieux  .


----------



## krigepouh (27 Août 2006)

+ 1 Gloup Gloup

Je suis encore en vacances, je rentre lundi, donc je n'ai pas encore d&#233;cid&#233; vers quelle type de solutions je vais me diriger.
@ Zoulou : Si tu avais lu mon premier post, tu verrais que je suis conscient de tout ce dont tu parles. Tu aurais &#233;galemment vu que pour le tuner j'ai une Eye TV etc. Relis donc mon premier post pour comprendre le sujet dont nous d&#233;battons avant de faire ton chaud&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Ok à lundi alors, j'avais zappé le fait que tu étais en vancances  

Trop impatient


----------



## Feroce (29 Août 2006)

A une époque pas si lointaine, je me suis aussi posé la question de choisir un Media Center.
Disposant de suffisamment de Mac chez moi, je me suis attelé à la tache avec un G4/450. Malheureusement, je trouve que l'offre logicielle sur Mac pèche un peu en la matière.
Seul MediaCentral est convainquant, et encore trop limité.
Finalement, je me suis rabattu sur un PC sous Windows (ça peut quand même toujours servir, ces bêtes-là ) avec un solution Meedio. Bon, il faut prendre 2 semaines de congé pour le configurer aux petits oignons, mais quand ça marche, ça marche, et exactement comme on l'a décidé.

Je suis de ceux qui pensent que le Mac n'a pas encore atteint une certaine maturité pour être proposé comme solution viable en tant que MediaCenter. Même si ça peut en choquer certains


----------



## krigepouh (29 Août 2006)

Je suis passé à la Fnac hier, le vendeur, m'a regardé avec des yeux ahuris quand je lui ai parlé de convertisseur VGA <> Péritel. Il m'a conseillé de passer par un PC Windows (avec le choix de la carte graphique) encore que selon lui j'aurais de bien meilleurs résultats avec mon lecteur DVD
Bref, je suis dans le caca et j'envisage plutôt de me séparer de ma télévision et d'acheter un moniteur 24" (genre Dell), qui lui possède toutes les connectiques et qui se marierait avec un Mac Mini


----------



## NightWalker (29 Août 2006)

Si tu n'as pas peur...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Bref, je suis dans le caca et j'envisage plut&#244;t de me s&#233;parer de ma t&#233;l&#233;vision et d'acheter un moniteur 24" (genre Dell), qui lui poss&#232;de toutes les connectiques et qui se marierait avec un Mac Mini&#8230;




M'enfin. Si ce n'est pas trop indiscret, c'est quel marque/mod&#232;le ta t&#233;l&#233;? Sinon j'ai vu une t&#233;l&#233; lcd LG dernier mod&#232;le 32 pouces &#224; plus ou moins 990&#8364; (hdmi, hdready et tout et tout) (par exemple ici).


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

VLC sait lire les fichiers d'un DVD recopié dans un répertoire, il suffit de choisir : lire un DVD et de mettre l'adresse du répertoire à la place de l'adresse par défaut du lecteur de DVD.


----------



## CBi (7 Septembre 2006)

Feroce a dit:


> Je suis de ceux qui pensent que le Mac n'a pas encore atteint une certaine maturité pour être proposé comme solution viable en tant que MediaCenter. Même si ça peut en choquer certains



Malheureusement, je suis aussi de ton avis. C'est un peu étonnant, compte-tenu de l'avance d'Apple sur la plupart des éléments du "puzzle"  , mais aujourd'hui, sans même parler des solutions bricolées, c'est Sony qui remporte la palme avec son système location free qui permet de partager film, musique, photo en Wifi entre son ordinateur (y compris un Mac !), sa TV, son DVR,... sans oublier la PSP...

J'en ai rêvé sur un Mac... Sony l'a fait sur un PC :hein:


----------



## misanthrope (7 Septembre 2006)

Apple et Sony ne boxent pas vraiment dans la même catégorie !!!
Il faut aussi comparer ce qui est comparable (ce qui n'empêche pas Sony de merder et d'annoncer 4 mois de retard sur la PS3..)


----------



## NightWalker (7 Septembre 2006)

CBi a dit:


> Malheureusement, je suis aussi de ton avis. C'est un peu étonnant, compte-tenu de l'avance d'Apple sur la plupart des éléments du "puzzle"  , mais aujourd'hui, sans même parler des solutions bricolées, c'est Sony qui remporte la palme avec son système location free qui permet de partager film, musique, photo en Wifi entre son ordinateur (y compris un Mac !), sa TV, son DVR,... sans oublier la PSP...
> 
> J'en ai rêvé sur un Mac... Sony l'a fait sur un PC :hein:



Ben ce n'est pas pareil... Sony est un producteur de film aussi, il peut donc faire ce qu'il veut. Tandis que pour Apple, bah ce sont les producteurs qui "décident"...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

Au passage la t&#233;l&#233;commande de FrontRow est extraordinaire, avec seulement 6 boutons elle remplace toutes les fonctions utiles d'une vraie t&#233;lecommande de lecteur DVD. On peut m&#234;me r&#233;veiller et suspendre l'activit&#233; du mac.
L'ergonomie de FrontRow est g&#233;ante.
Pour l'acquisition/enregistrement, j'ai entendu du bien du ElGato EyeTV 250 &#224; 199euros par exemple (Donc MacMini+EyeTV=1000 euros, toujours moins cher qu'un vrai PC Media Center)
Pour la haute d&#233;finition, depuis le temps qu'on nous vend des t&#233;l&#233;s HD Ready et qu'on a rien &#224; mettre dedans, et en attendant que LE nouveau format s'impose (HD-DVD ou BlueRay ?), bref que tout rentre dans l'ordre, &#231;a laisse encore du temps pour user le mini.

EDIT : Et surtout il est r&#233;ellement silencieux, pas de petit souffle en bruit de fond, et &#231;a chez les PC &#231;a vaut de l'or.


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Septembre 2006)

kernel32.dll a dit:


> Pour la haute d&#233;finition, depuis le temps qu'on nous vend des t&#233;l&#233;s HD Ready et qu'on a rien &#224; mettre dedans, et en attendant que LE nouveau format s'impose (*HD-DVD ou BlueRay* ?), bref que tout rentre dans l'ordre, &#231;a laisse encore du temps pour user le mini.


Surtout que d'ici l&#224;, on aura peut-&#234;tre des surprises.

On parle d&#233;j&#224; de DVD de 50 T&#233;taoctets qui pourraient voir le jour d'ici deux ans. Le HD-DVD et le BlueRay n'auraient plus qu'&#224; aller se rhabiller.


----------



## lalou (13 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; vous,
Je relance la discussion... 

J'ai un macmini, une TV LCD que je viens juste d'acheter et une parabole... Pour l'instant j'utilise un bon vieux d&#233;modulateur analogique et je n'avais jamais song&#233; &#224; enregistrer/stocker/sauvegarder mes films et &#233;missions... Ce fil m'a donn&#233; des id&#233;es  
Si j'ai bien compris &#231;a marche comme &#231;a: parabole -> eyeTV -> MacMini -> TV

Ma question: 
Puis-je connecter le mini avec ma TV qui poss&#232;de (je suis nul dans ce domaine alors je vous fait un copier/coller de la connectique du Philips 26'PF5321...)
_2 p&#233;ritels RVB
2 entr&#233;es HDMI
1 Vid&#233;o composante YUV
1 S-Vid&#233;o
1 Audio/vid&#233;o RCA
2 entr&#233;es audio RCA_ ?


D'autre part, faut-il "booster" le mini en Ram (le mien n'a que 512 Mo)? 

Merci pour vos avis.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

lalou a dit:


> Bonjour à vous,
> Je relance la discussion...
> 
> J'ai un macmini, une TV LCD que je viens juste d'acheter et une parabole... Pour l'instant j'utilise un bon vieux démodulateur analogique et je n'avais jamais songé à enregistrer/stocker/sauvegarder mes films et émissions... Ce fil m'a donné des idées
> ...



Tu peux le brancher sur la prise hdmi avec un câble hdmi-dvi


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Septembre 2006)

Et la sortie casque du Mini (jack 3,5mm) sur les entr&#233;es audio RCA (rouge/blanc).

Normalement, 512Mo de RAM suffisent pour le G4.

Par contre si le disque est un 4200 tr/mn, &#231;a vaudrait le coup de passer &#224; 7200 tr/mn. &#199;a serait une acc&#233;l&#233;ration tr&#232;s int&#233;ressante pour les applications vid&#233;o.


----------



## lalou (13 Septembre 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces informations


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

lalou a dit:


> Bonjour à vous,
> Je relance la discussion...
> 
> J'ai un macmini, une TV LCD que je viens juste d'acheter et une parabole... Pour l'instant j'utilise un bon vieux démodulateur analogique et je n'avais jamais songé à enregistrer/stocker/sauvegarder mes films et émissions... Ce fil m'a donné des idées
> ...


 

qu'est ce que tu en penses du Mac Mini sur ton LCD? J'ai envie de faire la même chose et de le mettre en réseau avec l'IMac. Est ce une bonne idée?


----------



## Taz73 (29 Septembre 2006)

Moi je viens de recevoir mon Mac Mini core duo (acheté sur le refurb store 619 !) et je le branche sur ma TV Plasma directement en DVI, et c'est nickel.

Il est aussi Wifi, donc j'accède à mon ancien Mac, mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas trop testé les possibilité de partage de photos et vidéos via le wifi (je crains un peu pour la vidéo, en raison du débit Wifi, même si c'est du g à 54Mbits)

Par contre, dans Frontrow, pour les photos, je n'arrive pas à mettre autre chose que les albums iPhoto dans le menu photos (j'essaye de mettre des raccourci dans mon dossier Home/Pictures/, mais ça marche pas). Si quelqu'un à une idée...

Voilà, sinon, si vous avez-des questions sur le couple Mac Mini / écran Plasma, je peux essayer d'y répondre, tests à l'appui si nécessaire...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

tu ne gal&#232;res pas trop pour mettre ton mini avec le G4 en r&#233;seau?


----------



## Taz73 (29 Septembre 2006)

En ce qui me concerne, tout passe par ma borne Airport Express, donc je n'ai pas eu de souci particulier.

Quelle genre de galère rencontres-tu ?


----------



## juliuslechien (21 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je relance le fil car j'envisage aussi de faire un media center à base de mac mini. Je ne sais pas quel type d'écran choisir en fait.
Au début je pensais à un video projecteur et puis je me suis dis qu'il faut une certaine distance pour la projection (je suis dans un petit appartement), que la luminosité en journée va poser des problèmes.
J'hésite donc entre un écran de TV et un écran d'ordi.
Que me conseillez-vous ?


----------



## NightWalker (21 Octobre 2006)

Combien t'as de budget pour la télé ? quelle genre de télé ?

Parce que sinon tu prends un iMac 20" ou 24", une petite boite eyeTV ou Miglia et le tour est joué... En plus vu la qualité de l'écran, la résolution supérieure que la télé...


----------



## juliuslechien (22 Octobre 2006)

En fait c'est un projet donc je n'ai rien budgeté pour le moment.
Au niveau de la télé je pensais à un écran LCD.

Pour l'imac je ne sais pas trop, ce n'est pas le même bugdet et je me dis que je remplacerais bien mon PB par un imac justement. Le truc c'est que je n'ai pas trop envie d'avoir un ordi qui me fasse media center et ordi, car ce n'est pas pratique.


----------



## NightWalker (22 Octobre 2006)

c'est sur que si tu veux surfer en regardant la télé en fond... c'est pas très pratique...


----------



## juliuslechien (22 Octobre 2006)

C'est ce que je fais actuellement sur mon PB j'ai la freebox sur le mac donc c'est surf ou télé.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
est ce que le mac mini permet une sortie en YUV (via le port DVI à l'aide d'un adaptateur) ?
Ma TV HD Samsung n'accepte pas de signal HDMI non protégé.
La doc indique bien qu'une connexion à un PC se traduit par un écran noir.
Merci.
JB


----------



## Philou1789 (21 Avril 2007)

et pourquoi vous ne le branchez pas avec un adaptateur DVI -> HDMI ????
Ca me parait plus simple, non ?


----------



## Alfoo (10 Octobre 2007)

Salut tout le monde.

J'envisage serieusement d'acheter un Mac Mini (à la sortie de Leopard) qui fera office de Media Center et Remplacera ma Peekbox actuelle, mon media center sous NTFS sur lequel il est impossible d'y transferer des fichiers à partir de mon MacBook (MacFuse trop compliqué pour moio...  )

- J'associerai donc un HD externe à mon Mac Mini. Lequel choisir ? le iomega 750 GO me parait pas mal, il s'dapte en plus juste en dessous du Mini. Qu'en pensez vous ?

- Pour la connexion audio, je suppose que je brancherais la sortie du Mini vers mon ampli. Quel codec gère t il ? DOLBY,... ?

- Pour la connexion vidéo j'utiliserai la sortie DVI du Mini vers l'entrée HDMI de mon pioneer 427XD. Faut il un cable en particulier pour qu'il n y ait aucun souci de signal ?

Merci pour vos conseils.​


----------



## melaure (10 Octobre 2007)

juliuslechien a dit:


> En fait c'est un projet donc je n'ai rien budgeté pour le moment.
> Au niveau de la télé je pensais à un écran LCD.
> 
> Pour l'imac je ne sais pas trop, ce n'est pas le même bugdet et je me dis que je remplacerais bien mon PB par un imac justement. Le truc c'est que je n'ai pas trop envie d'avoir un ordi qui me fasse media center et ordi, car ce n'est pas pratique.



On est nombreux à y penser 

Et c'est sur qu'un 107 cm ou 124 cm FULL HD, c'est quand même plus sympa pour les films.

A moins qu'Apple sorte un iMac 42" ! 

Maintenant je pense aussi à un mini, mais écran ou projecteur, ça aussi c'est une bonne question ...


----------



## greg74 (12 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

je relance &#224; mon tour la discussion puisque je m'apprette &#224; acheter un mac mini en tant que media center, et que le mac mini vient d'&#233;voluer. Il sera connect&#233; &#224; un disque r&#233;seau 500 GO (qui existe d&#233;j&#224 via box wifi et mon &#233;cran TV HD. Le but : servir de "magn&#233;toscope" et dissuser les medias sur la t&#233;loche. 
LA QUESTION : Mod&#232;le 1,83 GHz ou 2,0 GHz ? Pour 200&#8364; de moins le 1,83GHz suffira-t-il, sachant que je peux graver sur mon mac book? La charge la plus importante sera l'enregistrement via eyetv et la conversion de video en H.264. Merci de votre conseil.


----------



## LeProf (12 Octobre 2007)

le premier modèle devrait suffire je pense.


----------



## Niiico2 (19 Octobre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> - Pour la connexion audio, je suppose que je brancherais la sortie du Mini vers mon ampli. Quel codec gère t il ? DOLBY,... ?
> 
> - Pour la connexion vidéo j'utiliserai la sortie DVI du Mini vers l'entrée HDMI de mon pioneer 427XD. Faut il un cable en particulier pour qu'il n y ait aucun souci de signal ?
> 
> Merci pour vos conseils.​



AH bah ça tombe bien, j'allais faire un post et je vois que d'autres se posent et posent les même questions que moi  

Moi mon soucis c'est d'être sûr que le mac mini n'est pas limité au niveau de la sortie son (juste sur 2 canaux et pas 5.1) et de la sortie video. Niveau matos (télé, home cinema et mac mini), j'ai encore rien acheter mais je me lache d'ici un mois. 

Y'a-t-il certaines personnes qui se sont monter un media center avec un mac mini + ecran lcd et home cinema derrière ?


----------



## Taz73 (19 Octobre 2007)

Niiico2 a dit:


> AH bah ça tombe bien, j'allais faire un post et je vois que d'autres se posent et posent les même questions que moi
> 
> Moi mon soucis c'est d'être sûr que le mac mini n'est pas limité au niveau de la sortie son (juste sur 2 canaux et pas 5.1) et de la sortie video. Niveau matos (télé, home cinema et mac mini), j'ai encore rien acheter mais je me lache d'ici un mois.
> 
> Y'a-t-il certaines personnes qui se sont monter un media center avec un mac mini + ecran lcd et home cinema derrière ?



La sortie son est optique, donc l'intégralité du signal d'un DVD est transmise à l'ampli AV. C'est ce dernier qui s'occupe du décodage (DTS, Dolby Digital...). Faut juste le bon câble !

Sinon, ma config est un Mac Mini Core Duo 1,6GHz avec 1 Go de RAM, ampli Yamaha RX-V 350 le tout branché en DVI sur un Plasma 107cm avec un boitier Eye TV 200 pour le time shifting et l'enregistrement des mes chaines CanalSat. Et tout ça se passe très bien. Y'a juste les défauts caractéristiques du au plasma et LCD sur les aplats de couleurs ou les dégradé : ça pixelise et fait un peu des bandes...


----------



## Niiico2 (19 Octobre 2007)

HervéJ a dit:


> La sortie son est optique, donc l'intégralité du signal d'un DVD est transmise à l'ampli AV. C'est ce dernier qui s'occupe du décodage (DTS, Dolby Digital...). Faut juste le bon câble !
> 
> Sinon, ma config est un Mac Mini Core Duo 1,6GHz avec 1 Go de RAM, ampli Yamaha RX-V 350 le tout branché en DVI sur un Plasma 107cm avec un boitier Eye TV 200 pour le time shifting et l'enregistrement des mes chaines CanalSat. Et tout ça se passe très bien. Y'a juste les défauts caractéristiques du au plasma et LCD sur les aplats de couleurs ou les dégradé : ça pixelise et fait un peu des bandes...




Bon c'est cool tout ça ! Merci de l'info.

Sinon, entre plasma et lcd, pour faire un media center, quel techno devrais je préférer (pour cette taille d'écran là, les prix me semblent plus ou moins identiques).

Et à cette taille là, est-ce que je pourrais traiter mes medias avec iphoto ou itunes ou ça pixelisera trop pour lire le moindre texte à l'écran ? Auquel cas je me tournerai peut être plus vers une solution VNC ou équivalente


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2007)

Moi je dirais LCD, parce que la durée de vie est meilleure et que pour une utilisation informatique ce sera similaire à un ordi.

Sinon pour ce qui concerne le son, on peut se passer d'un ampli et prendre un kit amplifié qui se branche direct sur la prise optique du mini ? Quels sont les choix intéressants ?


----------



## Taz73 (20 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Moi je dirais LCD, parce que la durée de vie est meilleure et que pour une utilisation informatique ce sera similaire à un ordi.
> 
> Sinon pour ce qui concerne le son, on peut se passer d'un ampli et prendre un kit amplifié qui se branche direct sur la prise optique du mini ? Quels sont les choix intéressants ?



Pour la durée de vie, si on ne regarde pas la TV 8h par jour, ça ne changera pas grand chose. L'ordre de grandeur pour un plasma est je crois autour de 20000h, ce qui fait à raison de 3-4h / jour un 15zaine d'année !

Par contre, là où je suis vraiment content de mon plasma, c'est pour l'éclat des couleurs et les angles de vision. Par contre, comme il ne fait en DVI que de 1024x768, c'est pas génial pour une utilisation informatique régulière (ça va pour surfer un peu de temps en temps pour chercher les programmes TV par exemple)

Pour le son, si on veut se passer d'ampli AV, il y a l'excellent kit Logitech Z-5500 (avec décodeur Dolby Digital intégré et entrée optique)


----------



## Alfoo (17 Décembre 2007)

bonjour tout le monde.
comme décrit dans le fil Switch, j'ai installé un MacMini en mediacenter 

config:
-Macmini 1.83 - 1G (bientot 2) HD 80GO
- HDD externe Iomega 750 GB

Le macmini relié en dvi--hdmi sur mon plasma pioneer PDP-427xd.
La résolution choisie est 1280*720 (si je me rappelle bien).

Malheureusement l'image est rognée sur mon écran, je ne voius pas la barre de menu en haut, et les cotés sont legerement rognés ; c'est pas méchant mais quand meme embetant.

J'ai essayé 2 softs : displayconfigx et switchresx mais ils ne m'enchantent pas et j'ai du mal à les utiliser...

Quelqu'un aurait trouvé une solution pour afficher l'image complete ?
ce midi j'essaye le VGA mais la qualité de l'image se degradera sans doute meme si l'image s'affichera en entier...

merci d'avance


----------



## melaure (17 Décembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Le macmini relié en dvi--hdmi sur mon plasma pioneer PDP-427xd.
> La résolution choisie est 1280*720 (si je me rappelle bien).



Pourquoi tu n'utilises pas la résolution native de ton écran (1366x768 je suppose) ?


----------



## Alfoo (17 Décembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Pourquoi tu n'utilises pas la résolution native de ton écran (1366x768 je suppose) ?



il me semble que Leopard ne me propose pas cette résolution.
Je vais quand meme faire un tour sur la doc de mon plasma pioneer pdp-427xd.


----------



## Alfoo (17 Décembre 2007)

voila les resolutions appremment dispo :

*pour l'HDMI :*
1920*1080i@50 Hz
720*576p@50 Hz
1280*720p@50 Hz
720(1440)*576i@50 Hz
1920*1080i@59,94 Hz/60 Hz
720*480p@59,94 Hz/60 Hz
1280*720p@59,94 Hz/60 Hz
720(1440)*480i@59,94 Hz/60 Hz
1920*1080p@24 Hz

*Pour le VGA:*
720 x 400 70 Hz
640 x 480 60 Hz 72 Hz 75 Hz
800 x 600 56 Hz 60 Hz 72 Hz 75 Hz
1024 x 768 60 Hz 70 Hz 75 Hz
1360 x 768 60 H

comme j'utilise le HDMI je verrais plutot une resolution de 1280*720p mais comme je l'ai dit avec cette réso l'image deborde en haut et sur les cotés...


----------



## NightWalker (17 Décembre 2007)

tu as essayé de faire une détection automatique sur l'écran de la télé ?


----------



## melaure (17 Décembre 2007)

L'HDMI ne serait pas aussi souple que le DVI et le VGA ? Bizarre quand même ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2007)

AMHA, il doit envoyer un signal HD (720, 1080p) avec la bonne résolution et fréquence *OU *envoyer à la résolution native du plasma (1024*768) mais là faut connaître la fréquence (60hz je suppose).


----------



## krigepouh (17 Décembre 2007)

Qu'en est-il de la lecteur de films en HD sur une telle config ?


----------



## Alfoo (17 Décembre 2007)

krigepouh a dit:


> Qu'en est-il de la lecteur de films en HD sur une telle config ?



c'est justement ce que je souhaite voir.
cependant reste a resoudre le probleme de la resolution...
je vous tiens au courant, je bidouille et je test un peu tout.

ps : je ne crois pas qu il y ait une detection automatique


----------



## jpmab (30 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir, ou avez vous trouvé le cable audio numérique pour la liaison mini, ampli, car sur le mini, le jack est différent que celui devant se connecter sur l'ampli.
Vous remerciant.


----------



## Alfoo (31 Décembre 2007)

jpmab a dit:


> Bonsoir, ou avez vous trouvé le cable audio numérique pour la liaison mini, ampli, car sur le mini, le jack est différent que celui devant se connecter sur l'ampli.
> Vous remerciant.



a mon avis il te faut un tos. C'est à dire un cable optique. Mon coaxial est trop gros effectivement pour se connecter à mn MacMini.
Par ailleureurs je n'ai malheureusement pas réussi a regler le probleme de debordement d'affichage en HDMI. Trop compliqué a faire avec Displayconfig. Tant pis.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2008)

jpmab a dit:


> Bonsoir, ou avez vous trouvé le cable audio numérique pour la liaison mini, ampli, car sur le mini, le jack est différent que celui devant se connecter sur l'ampli.
> Vous remerciant.



Il y a un câble spécial apple pour la liaison audio numérique sur l'applestore. Il fonctionne avec les mini, les macbook, les airport express, etc.


----------



## Arlequin (7 Janvier 2008)

et il y a également moyen d'acheter un petit adaptateur tos>mini jack optique..... en ai trouvé récemment sur ebay.... (voir ci dessous)


Je me suis donc mis aussi au médiacenter et, bien que je sois bluffé par la qualité, je rencontre encore quelques soucis qui nuisent à la beauté de la chose

Matos: un mini core2duo dvi>hdmi sur un plasma Samsung 42' + sortie optique (via adaptateur tos>mini jack dont je parles plus haut) sur un ampli "moyen de gamme" de chez sony

Le but de la chose est surtout de ripper les DVD de mon fils et de les stocker sur le DD du mini (actuellement boosté à 160Go, et prochainement sur un DD externe Lacie ou Iomega, je ne sais pas encore.... on verra)

Par contre, j'aimerais conserver le codage 5.1 de mes dvd... et c'est là que ça coince... J'utilise handbrake, compression AVI via ffmpegX, et pour le son: AC3 
Lorsque je lis un DVD, via QT ou Frontrow, pas de soucis, j'ai bien le 5.1, par contre pour mes AVI que dalle..... 2.0 et c'est tout  

J'ai loupé un épisode ? J'ai vérifié l'install de Perian, qui, semble t il, fournit à QT le décompresseur pour AC3.... mais ça ne résoud rien ? Devrais je installer autre chose ? FrontRow se sert bien de QT+Perian, non ? 

Merci 

à+


----------



## Arlequin (7 Janvier 2008)

....suite.....

et tout va bien si je lis ces divx avec VLC ! 

Je viens également d'installer manuellement le codec "A52" ..... rien ne change

gggrrrr.......


----------



## macmini64 (9 Janvier 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> et il y a également moyen d'acheter un petit adaptateur tos>mini jack optique..... en ai trouvé récemment sur ebay.... (voir ci dessous)
> 
> 
> Je me suis donc mis aussi au médiacenter et, bien que je sois bluffé par la qualité, je rencontre encore quelques soucis qui nuisent à la beauté de la chose
> ...



hello

possedant un core 2 duo tout neuf & un plasma pioneer j'ai voulu les brancher ensemble

et bien en vga aucun probleme et l'image est net
mais en dvi>hdmi tout se corse ... rien à l'écran

je suis très inquiet
est ce la sortie du mini qui délire
est ce le plasma, malgré l'activation de l'imput hdmi en mode pc

en tous cas rien n'y fait 
pareil lorsque je branche ce mini à un autre écran tv plat (samsung) (par contre pas de moniteur informatique avec entrée dvi à la maison) ... que ce soit sous tiger ou sur léopard

bref si vous pouvez m'aider je suis preneur

est ce possible par exemple que le connecteur dvi du mini délire à ce point qu'il affiche l'image sans probleme avec l'adaptateur vga et rien lorsqu'on passe en dvi avec le cable idoine (dvi>hdmi)

je suis vert vu que le mini sinon fonctionne parfaitement ... la moindre des choses puisqu'il est neuf

merci


----------



## Alfoo (9 Janvier 2008)

salut tlm

je suis pour etre franc quelquepeu deçu, pas de la config en soi (meme si je suis encore a 1GB de mem et que je dois basculer le plus vite possible en 2GB) mais des performances et de la robustesse du MacMini.

J'ai énormément de plantage en cours d'utilisation, l'ecran noir de plantage qui demande de rallumer le MacMini apparait bien trop souvent à mon gout.
J'utilise souvent le partage d'ecran à partir de mon MBP pour configurer comme il soit mon Mini, je ne sais pas si ca vient de la, mais apparemment (il faut que je jette un coup d'oeil dans le log) les plantages ont un rapport avec un buffer en utilisation réseau...

C'est dommage car avec le soft RemoteBuddy, ma télécommande Frontrow, j'exploitais le macmini avec une facilité deconcertante...
De plus comme je l'avais deja dit precedemment l'image diffusé par le mini ne s'affiche pas en entier, à mon avis je suis en 1024*720 alors que le mini sort du 1200*720...
:hein: 
bonne journée


----------



## HmJ (9 Janvier 2008)

Je suis tres content de mon ex Mini G4 et de mon present Mini Core 2 Duo quant a leur fonctionnalite media center. Ils ont toujours reconnu ma TV sans le moindre souci (connection DVI a DVI) en 1366x768. Jamais de sacades, aussi bien en lecture de DVD sur galette que copies sur un disque externe, et je peux meme faire autre chose en meme temps comme graver ou... plein de choses. Je n'ai pas non plus rencontre de fichiers non ouvrables sous Mac, grace a VLC. Je precise que la stereo me suffit, je ne suis pas du tout interesse par les effets style 5.1. Je sors le son sur une chaine McIntosh.


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2008)

Peut-être est-ce la le soucis. Il faut un moniteur avec entrée DVI au lieu de HDMI ?


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Peut-être est-ce la le soucis. Il faut un moniteur avec entrée DVI au lieu de HDMI ?


Il me semble bien.

En tout cas, les problèmes liés au branchement de la sortie DVI sur une entrée HDMI sont nombreux, probablement du fait d'une incompatibilité des protocoles. Par contre tout se passe bien sur une véritable entrée DVI, tant en analogique qu'en numérique.

D'autre part, la version actuelle de Leopard semble encore beaucoup trop instable. On n'atteint pas encore le niveau auquel Apple nous avait habitué jusque maintenant. Vu le nombre de problèmes, on se croirait être sous Windows. Il faut dire que l'OS a été sorti dans le précipitation pour les fêtes de Noël. Espérons que la prochaine "grosse" mise-à-jour (la 10.5.2, aux environs du 15 janvier) réglera le problème.


----------



## HmJ (9 Janvier 2008)

Je n'ai jamais eu de problemes avec le DVI. Je n'ai jamais eu de problemes persistant avec mes trois Mac sous Leopard. Arretons de repeter ce qui est lu ailleurs : il y a des petits bugs cosmetiques, de la a dire que la 10.5.1 manque de stabilite et qu'il faut la fuir...


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Arretons de repeter ce qui est lu ailleurs : il y a des petits bugs cosmetiques, de la a dire que la 10.5.1 manque de stabilite et qu'il faut la fuir...


Ça dépend probablement des configurations et des composants logiciels sollicités, mais un nombre croissant d'amis et de participants aux différents forums Mac font état de plantages (avec sortie par extinction du Mac) sur des configurations sous Leopard, alors que par ailleurs les mêmes machines se comportaient bien avant sous Tiger. Un système stable n'est pas un système qui plante au moins une fois par jour ou une fois par semaine.

Mais en parlant de Leopard, il est entendu que j'englobe à la fois le noyau, les drivers et autres sous-systèmes, ainsi que les applications fournies de base par Apple (Safari, iLife, etc.). Ce qui est certain, c'est que quelque chose dans cet ensemble pose encore problème, et que les presque 400Mo de correctifs annoncés pour la 10.5.2 ne sont pas là pour rien...


----------



## HmJ (9 Janvier 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ça dépend probablement des configurations et des composants logiciels sollicités, mais un nombre croissant d'amis et de participants aux différents forums Mac font état de plantages (avec sortie par extinction du Mac) sur des configurations sous Leopard, alors que par ailleurs les mêmes machines se comportaient bien avant sous Tiger. Un système stable n'est pas un système qui plante au moins une fois par jour ou une fois par semaine.
> 
> Mais en parlant de Leopard, il est entendu que j'englobe à la fois le noyau, les drivers et autres sous-systèmes, ainsi que les applications fournies de base par Apple (Safari, iLife, etc.). Ce qui est certain, c'est que quelque chose dans cet ensemble pose encore problème, et que les presque 400Mo de correctifs annoncés pour la 10.5.2 ne sont pas là pour rien...



Mmmm... Mes 3 ordis sont allumes 24/7, ils font tourner en permanence les applications iWork, iTunes, Mathematica, Photoshop, iView et Aperture, voire meme Azureus et aMule sur de longues durees. Et pas un pepin. Avec Mac Mini Intel, Mac Pro Intel et PowerMac PowerPC. Etrange.


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2008)

C'est bien pour ça que même si j'ai les DVD de Leopard, j'attend la 10.5.2 pour installer ...

Mais bon Front Row dans 10.5. à l'air quand même pas mal, non ? Sur une télé HD ça rend bien ?


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Mmmm... Mes 3 ordis sont allumes 24/7, ils font tourner en permanence les applications iWork, iTunes, Mathematica, Photoshop, iView et Aperture, voire meme Azureus et aMule sur de longues durees. Et pas un pepin. Avec Mac Mini Intel, Mac Pro Intel et PowerMac PowerPC. Etrange.


Ce n'est pas systématique, et probablement lié aux tout derniers matériels.

C'est d'ailleurs peut-être pour ça que ça n'a pas encore été corrigé depuis les versions beta.


----------



## Arlequin (9 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que même si j'ai les DVD de Leopard, j'attend la 10.5.2 pour installer ...
> 
> Mais bon Front Row dans 10.5. à l'air quand même pas mal, non ? Sur une télé HD ça rend bien ?



ça rend très bien !


----------



## NightWalker (9 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que même si j'ai les DVD de Leopard, j'attend la 10.5.2 pour installer ...
> 
> Mais bon Front Row dans 10.5. à l'air quand même pas mal, non ? Sur une télé HD ça rend bien ?



Sur mon iMac 24" ça en jete complètement en haute résolution...


----------



## Alfoo (9 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que même si j'ai les DVD de Leopard, j'attend la 10.5.2 pour installer ...
> 
> Mais bon Front Row dans 10.5. à l'air quand même pas mal, non ? Sur une télé HD ça rend bien ?



Je te confirme ca rend tres bien (a part les plantages...) après reglage de mon plasma Pioneer


----------



## Arlequin (9 Janvier 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> Je te confirme ca rend tres bien (a part les plantages...) après reglage de mon plasma Pioneer



aaaaah, tu y es donc arrivé ? 


Petit UP pour mon soucis: personne ne rencontre de problème de décodage AC3 sous QT ? Ou inversément, quelqu'un y arrive t il ?


----------



## NightWalker (9 Janvier 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> aaaaah, tu y es donc arrivé ?
> 
> 
> Petit UP pour mon soucis: personne ne rencontre de problème de décodage AC3 sous QT ? Ou inversément, quelqu'un y arrive t il ?



Tu auras peut-être plus de réponse dans le forum musiques ???

Le problème est que quand je regarde les discussions dans les différents forums trouvés avec Google, beaucoup de personne n'arrivent pas à obtenir du 5.1 avec divx (avi)


----------



## macmini64 (9 Janvier 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> Je te confirme ca rend tres bien (a part les plantages...) après reglage de mon plasma Pioneer



tu veux pas m'aider pour mon probleme dvi>hdmi sur un plasma pio g8 justement

car mon dernier message (hier) tout le monde semble l'avoir occulté


si j'arrive à sortir de mon mini core 2 duo une image avec l'adaptateur vga sur le pio, rien ne sort en dvi>hdmi

faut il activer quelque chose de plus dans les menus du plasma (imput hdmi activé en mode "pc")
ou à partir du mini par l'intermediaire d'un autre mac

ou alors mon mini à un soucis, pourtant aucun plantage sous léo, ni tiger ...


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2008)

c'est quoi cette marque d'écran aussi ? Peut-être que les autres ont des produits de marques connues ?


----------



## macmini64 (10 Janvier 2008)

pioneer je crois que c'est assez connu  .. (g8 pour génération 8)

mais tu as raison on m'a mangé quelque lettres, y'a eu abrégement fortuit à l'insu de mon plein gré :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (10 Janvier 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tu auras peut-être plus de réponse dans le forum musiques ???
> 
> Le problème est que quand je regarde les discussions dans les différents forums trouvés avec Google, beaucoup de personne n'arrivent pas à obtenir du 5.1 avec divx (avi)


 
je ne voulais pas ouvrir un topic rien que pour ça.... mais je vais le faire finalement.....

mon problème n'est pas l'obtention d'un 5.1, car ça marche nickel avec VLC...... mais pas avec ce fichu quicktime....donc pasz non plus dans frontrow... 

merci à toi


----------



## Arlequin (10 Janvier 2008)

macmini64 a dit:


> tu veux pas m'aider pour mon probleme dvi>hdmi sur un plasma pio g8 justement
> 
> car mon dernier message (hier) tout le monde semble l'avoir occulté
> 
> ...


 
mais noooon on ne t'oublie pas  
tu peux déjà envoyer un mail au SAV pioneer, sait on jamais....

as tu essayé sans l'option "mode pc" ?

essaye un autre adaptateur, c'est peut être ça qui merdouille.... par ailleurs il me semble avoir lu qqpart que tous les adaptateurs ne sont pas compatibles avec le mini.... à vérifier..... où l'as tu acheté ? 

je ne pense pas que tu doives régler quoique ce soit sur ton mini.... moi je n'ai rien eu à faire à part qques réglages pour avoir l'image en entier ! dès que je l'ai branché ça a fonctionné..... étrange

envoies éventuellement un message à "alfoo", il a également un Pioneer......


----------



## Alfoo (10 Janvier 2008)

areliquin> malheureusement l'image ne s'affiche toujours pas en entier, néanmoins la qualité de l'image est tout de meme au top


----------



## fpoil (10 Janvier 2008)

Un mini branché en dvi sur une prise hdmi : malheureusement comme souvent les Tv n'ont pas de défintion informatique standard (pixel rectangulaire contre pixel carré), il faut souvent passé par des softs genre swichtresx ou autre pour "tweaker" le mini et obtenir une défintion la plus proche de celle de l'écran (allez voir sur les sites anglophonesn genre 123macmini ou AVSforum)

frontrow sous leopard : bien plus rapide que sous tiger mais un gros bug dans l'affichage des sous titres en srt (impossible à jouer , écran noir dès qu'il y a un sous titre)...

sinon de façon génréral, aucun soft n'est optimisé sous mac osx  pour lire de la HD (h264) et sur mon "vieux" core duo 1.66 impossible de lire du 1080 p (que ce soit avec vlc ou mplayer même en supprimant le skiploop)

alors que sous windows MCE pas de soucis '(avec coreavc)


----------



## NightWalker (10 Janvier 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> mon problème n'est pas l'obtention d'un 5.1, car ça marche nickel avec VLC...... mais pas avec ce fichu quicktime....donc pasz non plus dans frontrow...



Je sais que tu utilises Perian, mais je ne sais plus si tu as installé divx, le vrai divx de divx.com ?


----------



## Arlequin (10 Janvier 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je sais que tu utilises Perian, mais je ne sais plus si tu as installé divx, le vrai divx de divx.com ?


 
on continue par ici, si tu veux bien


----------



## macmini64 (10 Janvier 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> mais noooon on ne t'oublie pas
> tu peux déjà envoyer un mail au SAV pioneer, sait on jamais....
> 
> as tu essayé sans l'option "mode pc" ?
> ...



ah merci 


donc le pio en hdmi est bel et bien en mode pc ... oui et pourtant aucune image
j'ai tenté toutes les entrées hdmi disponibles ... 3 au total, et toujours rien

alors qu'en vga par contre aucun probleme 

pareil en le branchant cette fois à un plat lcd tv  point de signal en dvi>hdmi


je l'ai acheté sur l'apple store livré tout juste avant ce noel 


bref la seule chose qui me reste à faire vu que le support apple ne répond pas en ce moment ... c'est peut être de tenter de régler l'écran du mini pendant qu'il est branché au plasma en dvi>hdmi, via un autre mac avec l'appli idoine genre switchresX

mais je ne sais pas faire, si quelqu'un pouvait me donner un tuto simple et en français pour activer les partages qu'il faut bien pour excuter le tout


----------



## Arlequin (10 Janvier 2008)

bon donc au final, on peut écarter le pioneer ! Le problème se situe donc au niveau du mac ou de la connectique ! Car un LCD qui ne répond pas non plus, là ce n'est pas du tout normal

au passage, je t'ai suggéré de verifier ton adaptateur hdmi><dvi, l'as tu fait ? c'est le même dont tu te sers pour le mini G4 ?


----------



## macmini64 (11 Janvier 2008)

excuse moi, oui je l'ai fait en effet... en utilisant le même cable (et non adpatateur) dvi>hdmi que j'utilise pour le g4

donc c'est grave doc ?!
ça veut dire que mon mini core 2 duo, malgré qu'il soit neuf et fonctionne parfaitement sous léopard (tiger aussi) en vga ... peut déjà avoir un probleme au niveau de sa fiche dvi ?! :hein: tout en laissant transiter le signal vga (via l'adaptateur apple livré avec) uniquement ?!

sinon en changeant de cable dvi>hdmi je ne vois pas ce que cela peut résoudre vu que le g4 lui se contente de ce cable et produit une image parfaite sur le lcd (tiens j'y pense je ne l'ai pas testé sur le plasma ce g4 mais comme j'ai teste le nv core 2 duo sur les 2 écrans en vain... c'est pas à le pio le probleme c'est clair comme mon core 2 duo n'est pas net !)


----------



## Arlequin (11 Janvier 2008)

cable et non adaptateur, exact..... me suis emmêlé les pinceaux avec l'adaptateur vga..... soit

Bon, ben à priori, je dirais aussi que c'est ton mini qui déconne.... au niveau de la prise en elle même ou de la CG..... un petit retour au SAV me semble judicieux......

pas de bol.....

au fait, as tu essayé de le brancher sur un moniteur (non TV) LCD ? via un cable dvi et non vga ?


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Janvier 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> Bon, ben à priori, je dirais aussi que c'est ton mini qui déconne.... au niveau de la prise en elle même ou de la CG..... un petit retour au SAV me semble judicieux......


Je ne serais pas si catégorique, du moins jusqu'à ce qu'on ait la preuve que cette TV est bien compatible avec le DVI du Mini. Parce que HDMI n'est pas DVI, et qu'on sait qu'il existe de nombreux cas d'incompatibilité.





Arlequin a dit:


> au fait, as tu essayé de le brancher sur un *moniteur* (non TV) LCD ? via un cable *dvi* et non vga ?


Je pense que cette manip intéressante pourrait dédouaner le Mini, mais seulement si l'on s'assure que le moniteur utilise bien les signaux numériques du DVI, et non les signaux analogiques.


----------



## Arlequin (11 Janvier 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je ne serais pas si catégorique, du moins jusqu'à ce qu'on ait la preuve que cette TV est bien compatible avec le DVI du Mini. Parce que HDMI n'est pas DVI, et qu'on sait qu'il existe de nombreux cas d'incompatibilité.Je pense que cette manip intéressante pourrait dédouaner le Mini, mais seulement si l'on s'assure que le moniteur utilise bien les signaux numériques du DVI, et non les signaux analogiques.


``

tu supposerais donc que le mini G4 et le mini intel ne fourniraient pas le même signal ? car, pour rappel, il a réussi à faire fonctionner son G4 sur le même écran et non son intel ! 


le dvi est donc composé de signaux numériques et analogiques..... décidemment j'en apprends avec toi ....... que c'est compliqué tout ça, finalement ! pppffffffff


----------



## Calor45 (11 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Même problème chez moi en DVI-DVI :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=201483

Symptome version 1 : Le noir total raccordé en DVI alors que tout marche en VGA
Symptome version 2 : Raccordé en DVI, l'image apparait entre 1 sec et 15min puis disparait jusqu'au prochain redémarrage du mini.

Voir les discussion sur le Apple Support à propos de ce problème :
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=751592
Macmini64, tu trouvera peut etre la solution en paramétrant SwitchResX

Un dernier lien pour le plaisir de vous faire partager mon angoisse  :
http://groups.google.com/group/fr.comp.sys.mac.materiel/browse_thread/thread/7581a72317d291c1

Je tourne en rond depuis 2 jours avec ce problème, voilà ce que j'en conclus :
Le raccordement DVI -> DVI du mini et plus particulièrement celui du G4 n'est pas supporté par nombre d'écrans ( des références chez Samsung, Iiyama et autres... ).

J'ai un tas d'adresses de gens qui se plaignent dans d'autres forums mais ça ne ferait pas avancer le schimlblick de les poster ici !


PS : Je tente la solution switchResX ce week end


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2008)

Je partage aussi vos inquiétudes.

Récent acquéreur d'un Sony KDL-32D3000 qui marche impeccable en DVI -> HDMI sur un PowerBook G4, je compte revendre ce dernier pour acheter un Mac mini qui ferait office de Media Center.

Pour lire, bien sûr, des films de vacances encodés en x264 en 1080p.

Mes inquiétudes portent sur les capacités du mini à lire ce type de vidéos. J'ai pu lire que les softs ne sont pas optimisés sur Mac, je peux m'en rendre compte au quotidien sur mon G4 (puissance du processeur exclue).

Donc, quitte à prendre le mini le plus puissant, je me dis, tant qu'à faire, autant atendre la MacWorld pour voir le destin du mini, ou la sortie de l'Apple TV v2...

Je ne réponds à rien, je m'informe et c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2008)

Pour ceux qui ont un mini G4, je me souviens qu'effectivement il ne reconnaissait pas tous les types de moniteurs en DVI (bug). SwitchResX est peut-être une solution...


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2008)

Quelqu'un aurait testé un Sharp Aquos LC37x20, LC42x20 ou LC46x20 et un MacMini Intel ?


----------



## macmini64 (11 Janvier 2008)

sauf que perso je n'ai aucun prob avec le mini g4 !! (sur lcd plat tv samsung)

contrairement au core 2 duo qui me fatigue à ne donner aucun signal en dvi>hdmi

mais malheureusement je n'ai pas de moniteur dvi à disposition pour vérifier le signal en dvi > dvi


----------



## dgeorg (19 Janvier 2008)

Pour répondre à melaure...
J'ai un mac mini intel (celui qui est sorti en septembre 2007... le dernier quoi)
j'ai une tél sharp aquos 37 pouces (je l'ai acheté en juillet, je pense que c'est le dernier modèle de cette taille sorti)
Tout fonctionne bien en 1080p avec un cable dvi vers hdmi...
superbe définition...
par contre si veux travailler avec ton ordi ou surfer sur le net, achète des jumelles ou baisse la résolution de l'écran...

à noter que même si ds les pref systèmes, il est écrit que la sortie est 1920*1080 interlacé (en grisé et pas en noir...) l'affichage est bien en 1080p (progressif), et ça c'est la télé qui le dit... (je suis pas sur d'être clair sur ce point !?)


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2008)

dgeorg a dit:


> Pour répondre à melaure...
> J'ai un mac mini intel (celui qui est sorti en septembre 2007... le dernier quoi)
> 
> j'ai une tél sharp aquos 37 pouces (je l'ai acheté en juillet, je pense que c'est le dernier modèle de cette taille sorti)



La tu m'intéresses, mais si tu l'as pris en septembre tu as le 46", ou alors c'est l'ancien modèle. En effet le nouveau modèle ultra slim n'était dispo que dans cette résolution.
D'ailleurs je pense que les 32,37 et 42" ne sont toujours pas livrés.

Pour être sur qu'on parle du même voici celui qui m'intéresse : 

Sharp LC-37X20E (épaisseur de 6,50 cm !)




dgeorg a dit:


> Tout fonctionne bien en 1080p avec un cable dvi vers hdmi...
> superbe définition...
> par contre si veux travailler avec ton ordi ou surfer sur le net, achète des jumelles ou baisse la résolution de l'écran...



Je suis étonné, car la résolution de cette télé est la même que le 23" d'Apple. Même si on est un peu plus loin, les pixels sont plus gros, ça devrait être à peu prêt pareil, non ?

Mais surtout est-ce que le rendu est aussi bon que sur un ACD 23" en utiliastion informatique ?



dgeorg a dit:


> à noter que même si ds les pref systèmes, il est écrit que la sortie est 1920*1080 interlacé (en grisé et pas en noir...) l'affichage est bien en 1080p (progressif), et ça c'est la télé qui le dit... (je suis pas sur d'être clair sur ce point !?)



Euh non ... je n'ai pas saisi


----------



## dgeorg (19 Janvier 2008)

Re Salut Melaure,
le modèle que j'ai est le modèle LC-37D62U...
Ce qui change est le tuner (normal, pas les mêmes signaux en amérique du nord), les entrées analogiques ne sont pas les memes non plus (pas de peritel pour nous), hormis ces détails "géographiques", le seulement majeur entre les deux modèles est le rapport de contraste... (pour la mienne c'est plus faible 8500:1) et le nombre d'entrées hdmi

Bref, je pense donc que tu n'auras aucun mal à faire fonctionner ton mac mini en 1080p.

Pour ce qui est de la résolution, un écran de 37 pouces, c'est vraiment gros comme moniteur d'ordinateur... donc le confort est loin d'être le même qu'avec un écran de 23'
Au travail, j'ai un écran dell 24' qui est confortable pour le travail. Donc je peux t'affirmer que travailler sur ta télé 37' avec ton mac mini va être difficile (à moins de mettre la résolution en 780p ou d'utiliser le zoom de mac os à outrances)

Pour information, généralement, je suis à 1m50 de l'écran. Pour aller sur internet ou travailler avec pages, number, etc..., je préfère mon macbook
Par contre pour la musique, les dvd ou autres videos, pour les photos, j'utilise mac mini + sharp
C'est super aussi d'utiliser la télé pour travailler avec plusieurs personnes...  pour faire un montage vidéo entre amis par exemple !!

Le rendu... c'est difficile à dire, comme la taille des pixels est plus grosse, il semble qu'il soit un peu moins bon, mais c'est juste une légère impression.
Par contre les couleurs sont extra-ordinaires... la différence entre l'écran sharp et le macbook, du point de vue couleurs est incroyable ! Les teintes sont vraiment éclatantes avec le sharp...
ce qui me fait souvent demander si l'écran de mon macbook n'est pas mal calibré.

Pour mon dernier commentaire...
Dans pref sys.->moniteurs, tu as les résolutions disponibles pour l'écran branché
Quand le sharp est branché (par dvi vers hdmi), je peux lire dans cette fenêtre 1920*1080 (entrelacé)... donc pas bien... SAUF QUE cette information est grisée (pas en noire comme les autres lignes), ce qui laisse déjà supposé que ce réglage n'est pas le réglage courant.
Ensuite quand tu fais afficher les moniteurs dans la barre des menus et que tu vérifies ensuite la résolution actuelle, tu peux effectivement voir que le "entrelacé" (ou le i, je fais ça de mémoire) disparait... Ce qui confirme bien que l'on est en 1080p.
Dernièrement, le téliviseur sharp donne à chaque changement de signal entrant la résolution du signal entrant... Donc quand tu es en 1080p, la télé sharp te le dit, quand tu passe en 1080i, elle te le dit aussi, quand tu vas en 780p, rebelote, elle te le dit (ça peut durer longtemps)

Donc bref mac mini + tele sharp = 1080 p

j'ai été long, mais j'espère que c'était assez précis ?


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2008)

Oui merci c'est parfait, et surtout ça me conforte dans mon futur choix.


----------



## Mouette (20 Janvier 2008)

Vous aurez ptetre une ptite réponse pour un débutant ... 

Je compte acheter un mac mini pour en faire un media center, et le relier donc à une TV LCD. 
3 questions :
Quel cable pour relier le mini à la TV 
Le son ?? ou va t il sortir ?
j'envisage d' y adjoindre un EyeTv d'Elgato , si quelqu'un l'utilise , qu'en est il de la qualité de réception ??

Merci d'avance à tous ..


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour





Mouette a dit:


> Quel cable pour relier le mini à la TV


Ça dépend des entrées disponibles sur la télé.

De base, le mini a une sortie *DVI*, et il est fourni avec un adaptateur DVI vers *VGA*. Si le VGA ne pose pas de problème, toutes les télés n'en sont pas équipées. Quant au DVI, son branchement sur une entrée HDMI ne fonctionne pas à tous les coups du fait d'une compatibilité incomplète (DVI n'est pas exactement HDMI, même si des câbles passant de l'un à l'autre sont vendus dans le commerce).

Il est également possible d'acheter un adaptateur DVI vers *S-Video* et *Composite* (prise RCA). La résolution est alors faible du fait du standard (PAL) et la qualité est plutôt moyenne (le piqué de l'image notamment), juste acceptable pour visionner des films mais exécrable pour un travail bureautique.



Mouette a dit:


> Le son ?? ou va t il sortir ?


Il sort du jack sur le mini. Il est possible d'y brancher les entrées auxiliaires (stéréo) d'un amplificateur (audio, home cinema ou autre), de la télé (si elle en dispose) ou d'enceintes amplifiées. La connexion peut se faire en électrique ou en optique, le jack présentant les deux types d'interface. Pour l'optique, la compatibilité avec le récepteur est à vérifier.


----------



## Mouette (20 Janvier 2008)

Hi hi hi ... j'avais bien mis "débutant" hein  je te remercie pour la réponse mais il me manque quelques éléments. 
Comme je n'ai pas encore la TV en question, je zieute un peu tous les modèles , et je ne vois nulle part d'entrée VGA .... y a t il des marques ou des modèles spécifiques connus ?? Sinon , le DVI vers HDMI ne parait pas assuré pour toi ... même question , y a t il des marques à priviligier ou éviter ?? 
Enfin , côté son , pas d'ampli home cinéma ou autres , je voudrais faire au plus simple , je ne suis pas mélomane pour 2 sous , et je me contenterai d'un son "TV" ... ça suffit amplement à mon bonheur , donc si je comprend bien , un cable de la sortie jack du Mini , mais vers quelle prise sur la télé (histoire que je vérifie si ça existe quand je choisirai mon modèle) , et c'est quoi la difference entre électrique ou optique ?? 

Enfin voila .... plein de question hein ... vi vi vi un vrai débutant quoi :love:


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Janvier 2008)

Pour les histoires de compatibilité vidéo, il faut relire le présent fil ainsi que les autres traitant de ces sujets, et pas seulement sur ce forum. Internet est un source importante d'informations.

Pour les entrées audio "électriques" des télés, on trouve le plus souvent des prises RCA (blanche et rouge) et on peut utiliser les entrées audio des prises Péritel (SCART) moyennant un adaptateur RCA. On trouve également parfois une entrée pour jack 3,5mm.

Les entrées audio optiques sont généralement des prises SPDIF. Toutefois, il ne s'agit que d'une prise, et il faut en plus absolument s'assurer de la compatibilité du protocole de communication (chez moi, j'ai plusieurs appareils avec des prises audio optiques qu'on peut interconnecter mécaniquement, mais ça ne fonctionne pas parce qu'elles sont incompatibles logiciellement).


_Prises RCA:_







_Prise SPDIF (à gauche sous la vis):_


----------



## fpoil (20 Janvier 2008)

pour le vga les construct appellent cela entrée pc


----------



## Mouette (26 Janvier 2008)

j'ai franchi le pas ... j'ai le mac mini qui va bien , j'ai acheté la télé qui va bien ... j'ai installé le tout ... et la , tout va bien , sauf le son ... bouhouuuu j'arrive po à faire sortir le son. J'ai pourtant branché sur le mini la prise jack dans l'un des 2 emplacements (j'ai testé les 2 , celui ou il y a le ptit casque et l'autre) , le tout relié à la télé connecteur rouge et blanc ... et rien ... rien de rien. 
Quelqu'un peut il venir en aide à un être desespéré ... gnarf gnarf

Merci d'avance


----------



## NightWalker (26 Janvier 2008)

si tu as un casque, est-ce que tu entends quelque chose si tu le branche sur la sortie audio (casque) ?


----------



## Mouette (27 Janvier 2008)

la réponse est oui , si je branche un casque à la sortie casque ... j'entends le son dans mes oreilles. 
merci d'avance si cela t'avance ....


----------



## Mouette (27 Janvier 2008)

La télé est un LCD SONY Bravia KDL-40W2000

voili voilou


----------



## NightWalker (27 Janvier 2008)

Mouette a dit:


> la réponse est oui , si je branche un casque à la sortie casque ... j'entends le son dans mes oreilles.
> merci d'avance si cela t'avance ....



Donc on sait déjà qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes avec la sortie audio de ton Mac.
On peut maintenant soupçonner le câble ?


----------



## Mouette (27 Janvier 2008)

j'ai acheté un cable Audio Stereo de marque .... Carrouf (bah vi j'etais la bas alors ... ) pour Carte Son ou DVD. Une prise jack 3,5 qui va bien sur le mac , et 2 Cables , un rouge , un blanc à brancher sur la télé .. j'ai pas bon ?? 

Sinon ,pour poursuivre sur le sujet , du Media Center , dans ma folle après midi (achat du Mac Mini et de la télé) j'en ai profité pour prendre le Eye Tv Diversity d'Elgato. installation rapide , réception de la TNT avec les 2 petites antennes fournies nickel ... je suis à la campagne dans la vallée de l'Herault. Bon , maintenant , il me reste à fouiller les possibilités du logiciel pour en tirer le meilleur parti .... et pi ce sera 100 % nickel quand j'aurais le son Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin !!!


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Janvier 2008)

Est-ce que l'entrée audio (fiches RCA rouge et blanche) correspond bien à l'entrée vidéo utilisée dans le même temps sur la TV (dans le cas où il y aurait plusieurs entrées possibles) ?


----------



## Mouette (28 Janvier 2008)

Oui , j'ai bien connecté aux 2 bornes d'entrée RCA , à côté de la prise VGA , puis comme ça fonctionnait pas , j'ai essayé toutes les autres :mouais: , dès que j'ai vu des connecteurs blanc et rouge , hop hop ,j'ai envoyé .... bahhh rien de rien malheureusement. 
J'vois qu'une explication .... le cable ??

Sinon , j'ai branché le mini en VGA pour l'image , comme j'avais lu tout au long du post de la connection DVI --> HDMI n'etait pas sure suivant les modèles de TV. Il se trouve qu'en fouillant les forums et google pour résoudre mon problème de son , j'ai vu que sur le Sony Bravia , la connection DVI --> HDMI était opérationnelle , pensez vous que si je passe par la , la qualité d'images (qui me convient déjà) sera encore meilleure qu'en VGA ?


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Janvier 2008)

Mouette a dit:


> j'ai vu que sur le Sony Bravia , la connection DVI --> HDMI était opérationnelle , pensez vous que si je passe par la , la qualité d'images (qui me convient déjà) sera encore meilleure qu'en VGA ?


Oui. Si la connexion fonctionne effectivement, il serait dommage de se priver de la qualité numérique.


----------



## NightWalker (28 Janvier 2008)

Tu n'aurais un balladeur  pour tester ton câble ?


----------



## Mouette (28 Janvier 2008)

Bien , comme suggeré plus haut , j'ai remplacé mon DVI/VGA par un DVI/HDMI , et effectivment je gagne un poil de qualité sur l'image , et surtout je gagne des réglages qui m'étaient interdit en format dit "PC" mais le plus important ... vi vi vi c'est quand mettant le HDMI , j'ai retrouvé le son perdu ..... mystèèèèèèèèèèèèère !!! 
En tout cas , tout est bien qui finit bien , j'ai l'installation que je souhaitais , une tv , un mac mini et point barre ... yahouuuuuuuuuu !!! 

Un grand merci à vous tous pour votre aide !!!!


----------



## NightWalker (28 Janvier 2008)

merci à toi d'avoir partagé la soluce avec nous


----------



## Arlequin (25 Février 2008)

Bon ben... suite de mon install.....

puisque QT ne daigne pas décoder l'AC3, j'ai décidé de tout reprendre à zéro concernant le rippage de mes dvd's......

j'ai laissé tomber le divx donc, puisque le son ne sortait qu'en stéréo... ai j'ai finalement mis chacun de mes DVD, non compressé, sous forme de dossier "video_ts" sur un DD externe, le tout beau Iomega au look du mini....

et, eeeeeenfin, ça tourne très bien ! Super qualité d'image et son 5.1 !!!!


----------



## Ysi (26 Février 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> et, eeeeeenfin, ça tourne très bien ! Super qualité d'image et son 5.1 !!!!


 

Hello à tous,

Moi aussi je pense à acheter un mac-mini pour en faire un média-center.
La question que je me pose est concernant le son.
Le mac-mini possède une sortie casque pour le son. Y a effectivement un cable sur le site apple jack/optique. 
Le but serait donc de brancher le mac-mini sur l'entrée optique de mon ampli A/V.

Mais est-ce que, si on lit un DVD sur le mac-mini avec cette configuration, le son 5.1 est bien envoyé à l'ampli ?!
Habituellement, on branche en optique ou en coaxial, un lecteur DVD à un ampli A/V pour sortir le son. 

Là, c'est la sortie jack qui me chagrine. 
Est ce que quelqu'un à fait le test ?!

merci d'avance,​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Oui le son est bien envoyé en numérique à l'ampli : c'est un câble spécial avec mini-jack (spécial) à un bout et prise optique à l'autre bout.


----------



## Ysi (26 Février 2008)

Coooooooool ... merci.  
Y a plus qu'à attendre un mac-mini sur le refurb ! ​


----------



## Arlequin (26 Février 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Oui le son est bien envoyé en numérique à l'ampli : c'est un câble spécial avec mini-jack (spécial) à un bout et prise optique à l'autre bout.



ce qu'il y a de "spécial" en fait.... c'est que la fiche mini jack est.... creuse ! 
Ben vi, faut bien laisser passer le rayon optique


----------



## fpoil (7 Mars 2008)

je continue ma promo de xbmc osx, mediacenter le plus excitant jamais porté sur osx et qui n'en est qu'à ses débuts mais qui est parfaitement fonctionnel et qui lit l'ac3 et le dts (pas d'aac 5.1 pour l'instant) dans n'importe quel container (ou presque pas testé d'.avi avec un piste son 5.1), supporte le 720p (dès un core duo 1.66) et le 1080p (vaux mieux avoir un core 2 duo) bien mieux que vlc, frontrow avec perian etc ...

xbmc est passé en version 0.0.5 aujourd'hui :

- avec le support bien amélioré des .iso .img et des vidéo_ts entre autre ( les menus fonctionnent bien par exemple)

(Pour les video_ts, on peut même supprimer le répertoire video_ts et donc pour un film "mon film" créer directement le répertoire "mon film" comprenant les .vob, .ifo et .bup, cela améliore la navigation dans xbmc)

- downmixing de l'ac3 et du dts pour ceux qui n'ont qu'un ampli hifi connecté à leur mac

et d'autres améliorations et réparation de bugs divers et variés

Par ailleurs, xbmc ayant un client daap intégré, il peut lire les bibiliothèques itunes jusqu'à la version itunes 6.

Par contre pour itunes 7, ce n'était plus possible mais j'ai trouvé un moyen simple et efficace en installant firefly, un serveur daap gratuit développé au départ sous linux mais porté sur osx et xp.

S'installe en 5 minutes, pointe vers son (ou ses si plusieurs machines) fichier itunes music library.xml, et reconnu par xbmc qui a alors accès à nos playlists itunes etc et bien sur de façon synchronisée .... (voir ici le post sur xbmc forum)


xbmc avec le skin xtv :


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2008)

pour ma part j'attends avec impatience la gestion du HDCP dans les nouveaux Mac !
Un futur MacMini Média Center HDCP ... j'espère pour bientôt !


----------



## pikdivx (30 Mars 2008)

bonsoir a tous 

j'ai une petite question a vous poser sur le mac mini !!! 

je voudrai en acheter un pour en faire un media center mais je ne sais pas quel vitesse de processeur prendre ??? faut il obligatoirement prendre le plus elevé ???? 

merci d'avance de vos reponses !!!


----------



## fpoil (30 Mars 2008)

pour la HD, définitivement oui et 

si j'étais toi j'attendrais un peu histoire de voir si les rumeurs insistantes d'un nouveau mac mini se confirment....

pour être tranquille et être sûr de décoder du 1080p à haut bitrate de façon fluide un core 2 duo 2,33 ou 2,4 est toujours le bienvenu


----------



## Arlequin (31 Mars 2008)

et je rajouterais: évite les occaz en g4... ce sont de bonnes machines, mais pas assez puissantes et surtout , il n'y a pas de sortie son optique


----------



## gabychou (20 Août 2008)

Hello,

J'espère que le topic n'est pas totalement déserté...

Suite à la mort prématuré de mon barebone PC, j'ai décidé de passer le pas et d'acheter un Mac Mini. Mais avant je voudrais vérifier que je pourrai le brancher à mon "vieux" plasma (Pana TH42PA50, un super dalle SD en passant ), qui malheureusement ne possède que des entrées Péritel et YUV et est au format EDTV (852x480 :rose.

Jusque là j'utilisais PowerStrip (un équivalent du modeline Linux en version soft pour Windows), et surtout la capacité de ma carte graphique (ATI Radeon) à fournir un signal de synchro composite ; ainsi avec un cable maison (cf. http://ryoandr.free.fr/francais.html) mon plasma me servait d'écran d'ordinateur et de télé (via une carte tuner TNT dans le PC) 

Ma question est donc la suivante : pourrais-je faire le même genre de manip avec mon futur mac mini et un soft type *DisplayConfigX*?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

allez on remonte un peu.
Juste pour dire qu'il y a une nouvelle version de XBMC ici
et une adresse http://www.xbmc.fr/


et également un autre produit, très proche a tous les niveaux, Plex


----------



## krigepouh (23 Septembre 2008)

Dire que c'est moi qui ait lancé ce sujet et que je l'ai sauvagement déserté par la suite 
Vu que j'ai choisi la solution PC Windows, juste après, je n'avais pas envie de faire le fier  .
Toujours est-il que deux ans plus tard, je ne regrette pas ma config', qui tourne comme un charme.
Pour info j'ai :
- un boîtier Silverstone, ce sont les moins moches pour du PC Home Cinéma !
- AMD 4600+ ;
- GeForce 7600 GT (HDMI) ;
- 3 Go de Ram ;
- Windows Vista.
À l'époque le prix total de la config' oscillait entre 1000 et 1200 euros !!

Espace de stockage de 8 To dans 2 petits boîtiers externes contenant 4 baies au format 3,5" avec multiplicateur de ports eSATA. Comptez environ 500 euros pour les deux boîtiers (sans les HD) et la carte PCI.

Écran Samsung LCD, ampli Sony 5.1, etc.

Le Mac Mini, n'a ni la puissance, ni les capacités d'extension d'un vulgaire PC comme le mien. Ni les MacPro, ni les iMac ne sont "dessinés" pour servir de PC Home Cinéma.
La réponse à donc été trouvée rapidement et je ne regrette pas mon choix, même si Windows me fait suer parfois, je m'en accomode.
En deux ans, j'ai du faire une réinstallation, pas de virus ou autres problèmes, bref, çà roule et ce à prix défiant toute concurrence.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2008)

krigepouh a dit:


> Le Mac Mini, n'a ni la puissance, ni les capacités d'extension d'un vulgaire PC comme le mien.



mouais... 
manque de puissance ??? pourquoi faut il de la puissance pour du media center ? il ne faut quand même pas une bête de concours pour lire de la musique, de la vidéo ou un diaporama photo.... si ?

capacité d'extension limitée ? tu peux développer stp ? dans le cadre multimédia s'entend... Car je lis que tu as rajouté à ton pc des boitiers externes ! en quoi cela diffère t il d'un mac mini dans ce cas ? 

Je n'ai rien contre toi hein  je cherche à comprendre, tout simplement

Personnellement, je préfère la sobriété et le design et je trouve (chacun ses goûts) que mon mini et son DD externe iomega (de la même forme que le mini donc) en jettent pas mal ! c'est sobre, beau, design, presque "invisible"...
Et si à l'avenir, je devais manquer d'esxpace de stockage, paf, un deuxième, troisième DD externe, toujours au look MacMini, et cela reste très joli... mais ce n'est que mon avis 

Tu pourrais nous faire une petite photo de ton install stp, histoire de voir ce que ça donne, ce serait sympa 

bonne soirée


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Septembre 2008)

Moi, c'est surtout la consommation électrique et le niveau sonore qui m'intéressent, à titre de comparaison. Parce que lorsque je me suis penché sur la question à l'époque, les configurations de PC chauffaient et soufflaient encore très fort (on était très loin des 20W du Mini G4).


----------



## krigepouh (23 Septembre 2008)

Hééé Hooo !
C'était de l'info mon post 



Arlequin a dit:


> mouais...
> manque de puissance ??? pourquoi faut il de la puissance pour du media center ? il ne faut quand même pas une bête de concours pour lire de la musique, de la vidéo ou un diaporama photo.... si ?


Pour lire de la HD, par exemple. Essaie de lire un film en 1080p, un DVD Blu-Ray ou un fichier Blu-Ray avec un Mac Mini  . Le Mini n'est toujours pas pourvu de prise HDMI, je crois, qui est en standard sur toutes les télévisions depuis un moment
J'ai des fichiers rippés venant de la Toile (hé oui, c'est mal, je sais), certains ont des formats du type .mkv, avi HD, etc. Dur pour le Mini égalemment.



Arlequin a dit:


> capacité d'extension limitée ? tu peux développer stp ? dans le cadre multimédia s'entend... Car je lis que tu as rajouté à ton pc des boitiers externes ! en quoi cela diffère t il d'un mac mini dans ce cas ?


Ayant de gros besoins, j'avais la nécessité de brancher plusieurs disques durs dans un encombrement réduit. Mes boitiers externes sont petits, silencieux (3 Mac Mini de haut et moins large qu'un Mini pour te donner une idée). Il est aisé de les déporter, ils sont noirs, sans fioritures, bref du sobre.
Pas question de chaîner des disque Firewire (ou pire USB 2) dont le débit est inférieur à ceux du port eSATA  et insuffisant pour la HD. Le capacité d'extension du MacMini étant ce qu'elles sont, pas de solutions de ce côté là. Essaie d'ajouter 8 disques dur derrière un Mac Mini avec seulement 2 câbles



Arlequin a dit:


> Personnellement, je préfère la sobriété et le design et je trouve (chacun ses goûts) que mon mini et son DD externe iomega (de la même forme que le mini donc) en jettent pas mal ! c'est sobre, beau, design, presque "invisible"...
> Et si à l'avenir, je devais manquer d'esxpace de stockage, paf, un deuxième, troisième DD externe, toujours au look MacMini, et cela reste très joli... mais ce n'est que mon avis


Quant à la sobriété et le design, notions purement subjectives, fait moi confiance  . Pas question d'arborer un boitier hideux et des câbles partout. Le chaînage de disque Firewire, avec chacun son alimentation, non merci.
La carte graphique et l'alimentation du PC ont des alimentations passives, silencieuses. Jette un oeil aux boitiers multimédia du monde PC, en cherchant bien on en trouve des sobres et bien dessinés, à l'unisson avec un ampli HC
Si je dois ajouter de l'espace de stockage, je n'ai qu'a changer un disque. Un disque de 1 To (interne) c'est moins de 100 euros. Le M9 MiniPod de 1 To chez MacWay est à 209 euros !
Pour ce qui est de l'alimentation électrique on est dans de l'alim de tour donc c'est du 400 W. PA5CAL à raison de soulever la question, je vais regarder si aujourd'hui on peut baisser cette consommation  .

Bref pour moi, j'ai mis dans la balance _modularité, prix et accessibilité_, la config Windows la remporté. J'ai du l'accepter, je vous l'avoue, mais je dois reconnaître que deux ans plus tard, je ne le regrette pas du tout.
Certes il faut y consacrer un peu de temps au début et la solution clés en main d'Apple n'a pas son pareil et c'est la raiion pour laquelle, j'ai quelques iPod à la maison, un iPhone pour moi et un pour ma femme, que mes enfants sont élevés à l'iBook G4 et que je bosse avec des Mac. Mais cette facilité d'accès à parfois ses limites, que j'accepte avec un appareil comme l'iPhone mais pas avec le Media Center, d'où mon choix que je voulais partager avec vous.

PS : Si on pouvait installer Mac OS X sur n'importe quel PC, aussi facilement que sur un eeePC-like, ce serait la fin de Windows non ?


----------



## krigepouh (23 Septembre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Moi, c'est surtout la consommation électrique et le niveau sonore qui m'intéressent, à titre de comparaison. Parce que lorsque je me suis penché sur la question à l'époque, les configurations de PC chauffaient et soufflaient encore très fort (on était très loin des 20W du Mini G4).


Ben écoute, j'ai un peu répondu ci-dessus, quant au bruit il faut choisir ses composants et prendre ceux du type "fanless". Regarde les boitiers HTPC chez Silverstone par exemple.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Perso je lis sans problème du 720p sur mon G5/1,8 Ghz et du 1080p sur mon macbook noir 2Ghz (mp4/h.264), alors je ne vois pas où serait le problème avec le mini. Par contre au niveau de la lecture directe de disques blu-ray là effectivement c'est foutu.


----------



## CBi (24 Septembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> et je rajouterais: évite les occaz en g4... ce sont de bonnes machines, mais pas assez puissantes et surtout , il n'y a pas de sortie son optique



Et pas de télécommande.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

Faute de HDCP aucun mac ne peut lire nativement des galettes Blu-Ray. D'ailleurs je crois bien que Apple doit être la seule marque informatique osant, au 21e siècle!!!, faire cela !!!

Bref.... après ripp d'un BR (avec Windows ), le fichier en question est lu en 1920x1080 sans problème sur un MacMini C2D 2Ghz et XBMC !
Aucun problème sur 2,3m de base 

Avant XBMC ce n'était pas possible !
Donc, dès que l'on arrête de développer avec les pieds tout est possible  

En outre le fait de ne pas avoir de HDMI n'est pas gênant. Soit on achète un adaptateur soit un câble DVI/HDMI.

A ce jour, et grâce à XBMC, une petite config style MacMini (2Ghz minimum) on peut lire de la HD en 1920x1080 sans problème. D'origine Apple limite le macmini à 1920x1080i. Pour avoir du progressif, il faut utiliser un petit logiciel supplémentaire ou laisser faire le diffuseur. En fullHD le désentrelacement peut-être fait par n'importe quel chip premier prix !


----------



## NightWalker (24 Septembre 2008)

noname a dit:


> Faute de HDCP aucun mac ne peut lire nativement des galettes Blu-Ray. D'ailleurs je crois bien que Apple doit être la seule marque informatique osant, au 21e siècle!!!, faire cela !!!


Et pour cause... Apple trouve que les licences à payer pour HDCP, HDMI, BluRay... tout ça additionné reviennent très chères. Apple joue avec le temps pour essayer de négocier ces licences en mettant en concurrence avec ses offres HD. D'autant plus qu'aujourd'hui le BluRay n'a plus de concurrence, il peut donc dicter les règles à leur bon vouloir. Connaissant Apple...

D'ailleurs les autres constructeurs commencent à "copier" Apple dans ce domaine... MacBidouille


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Et pour cause... Apple trouve que les licences à payer pour HDCP, HDMI, BluRay... tout ça additionné reviennent très chères. Apple joue avec le temps pour essayer de négocier ces licences en mettant en concurrence avec ses offres HD. D'autant plus qu'aujourd'hui le BluRay n'a plus de concurrence, il peut donc dicter les règles à leur bon vouloir. Connaissant Apple...
> 
> D'ailleurs les autres constructeurs commencent à "copier" Apple dans ce domaine... MacBidouille



Absolument.
En outre, quand on regarde les ventes de galettes BR et si on ajoute le contexte de crise actuel ... le BR a du souci à ce faire !

à suivre ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

krigepouh a dit:


> Dire que c'est moi qui ait lancé ce sujet et que je l'ai sauvagement déserté par la suite&#8230;
> Vu que j'ai choisi la solution PC Windows, juste après, je n'avais pas envie de faire le fier  .
> Toujours est-il que deux ans plus tard, je ne regrette pas ma config', qui tourne comme un charme.
> Pour info j'ai :
> ...



Quand tu dit qu'un MacPro n'a pas la puissance nécessaire ... quand même ... deux processeurs Xeon Quad-Core 2,83 GHz arrivent probablement à faire mieux que ton AMD 4600+ ... tu ne crois pas ?


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2008)

noname a dit:


> Quand tu dit qu'un MacPro n'a pas la puissance nécessaire .. ?



ce n'est pas ce que je lis moi

le mini, n'est, à son avis pas assez puissant
la MP et l'imac, ne sont pas "dessinés" pour...

c'est pas pareil

AMHA


----------



## Alfoo (24 Septembre 2008)

Salut à tous

savez vous s'il est possible d'associer par un câble qui existerais (ou un boîtier éventuellement) la sortie audio et dvi du MacMini pour me donner en sortie un seul connecteur HDMI qui intégrerait donc l'audio et la video.

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> ce n'est pas ce que je lis moi
> 
> le mini, n'est, à son avis pas assez puissant
> la MP et l'imac, ne sont pas "dessinés" pour...
> ...



Effectivement ce n'est pas pareil


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> savez vous s'il est possible d'associer par un câble qui existerais (ou un boîtier éventuellement) la sortie audio et dvi du MacMini pour me donner en sortie un seul connecteur HDMI qui intégrerait donc l'audio et la video.
> 
> Merci pour vos conseils



le premier qui trouve prévient l'autre


----------



## krigepouh (24 Septembre 2008)

Merci Arlequin  CQFD
Veuillez noter, les amis, que mon post date de deux ans, les Mac Mini ont semble-t-il bien évolués depuis, ma config elle n'a pas varié.



Alfoo a dit:


> ... savez vous s'il est possible d'associer par un câble qui existerais (ou un boîtier éventuellement) la sortie audio et dvi du MacMini pour me donner en sortie un seul connecteur HDMI qui intégrerait donc l'audio et la video.
> 
> Merci pour vos conseils


Sur le site Apple, ils ne donnent pas de solution, ils disent de regarder chez Belkin, qui ne propose rien de ce type.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2008)

krigepouh a dit:


> Merci Arlequin  CQFD
> Veuillez noter, les amis, que mon post date de deux ans, les Mac Mini ont semble-t-il bien évolués depuis, ma config elle n'a pas varié.



ouais, bon, t'as donc un vieux brol quoi 

bon et ces photos, ça vient oui :rateau: passeque c'est beau de frimer, mais faut montrer aussi


----------



## Alfoo (24 Septembre 2008)

krigepouh a dit:


> Merci Arlequin  CQFD
> Veuillez noter, les amis, que mon post date de deux ans, les Mac Mini ont semble-t-il bien évolués depuis, ma config elle n'a pas varié.
> 
> 
> Sur le site Apple, ils ne donnent pas de solution, ils disent de regarder chez Belkin, qui ne propose rien de ce type.



yep c'est pas evident.
il se peut meme que ca n'existe pas ce genre de chose


----------



## Bazinga (24 Septembre 2008)

T'as tout faux!



krigepouh a dit:


> - un boîtier Silverstone, ce sont les moins moches pour du PC Home Cinéma !
> 
> *Boitier Mac Mini.. Consomme 12 fois mien que le tien
> beaucoup plus petit
> ...





krigepouh a dit:


> - AMD 4600+ ;
> *Double Core 2Ghz ( ah oui, une fois, il a dépassé les 20% d'utilisation :rateau: )*





krigepouh a dit:


> - GeForce 7600 GT (HDMI) ;
> *M'en fout, je joue pas*





krigepouh a dit:


> - 3 Go de Ram ;
> *3Go de Ram aussi*





krigepouh a dit:


> À l'époque le prix total de la config' oscillait entre 1000 et 1200 euros !!
> *Prix de ma config:699E + 75E de Ram*





krigepouh a dit:


> Le Mac Mini, n'a ni la puissance, ni les capacités d'extension d'un vulgaire PC comme le mien
> *Pour 400E en moins, j'ai au moins aussi bien que toi
> J'ai changé la Ram, le disque Dur.. je ne vois pas de quoi tu veux parler avec tes capacités d extention
> *





* perdu *


----------



## DarkDestiny (24 Septembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> T'as tout faux!
> *perdu *


 
T'as tou faux, sa config date de deux ans son prix aussi...
La tienne est bien plus chère.

J'adore ton argument sur la CG, pas besoin d'un Core 2 Duo un 4600+ tourne très bien...On peut aller loin comme ça.
Ah il peut changer des pièces tel la CG, le processeur, la carte mère, plus de sortie possible, carte son envisageable.....Bien plus d'extension possible.

*perdu :rateau:*

Le mini est très bien pour certaines choses, mais dans son cas, une config pc est vraiment plus adécquate.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2008)

bon c'est fini le match de tennis là 

autre détail, mais qui pour moi a beaucoup d'importance: la facilité d'utilisation en effet, mon fils utilise aussi le mini grâce à la télécommande apple !!! rien de plus simple ! 

Comment gère tu ton média center *krigepouh ?
*


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Septembre 2008)

Sur Vista ou XP, c'est à peu près là même : Windows Media Center + télécommande.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Sur Vista ou XP, c'est à peu près là même : Windows Media Center + télécommande.



télécommande aussi simple ? 
tu aurais une référence à m'indiquer.... pour voir ?

merci


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Septembre 2008)

Et bien ça : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Telecommandes/38223-PCTV_Remote_Kit_pour_Windows_Vista.html
ou encore : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Telecommandes/35273-Wireless_Vista_Remote_Control_RC_2400.html
ça : http://cgi.ebay.fr/telecommande-win...temQQimsxZ20080913?IMSfp=TL080913121001r13993

Il y en a un paquet, celle fournit avec la Xbox 360 lors de sa sortie par exemple.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Et bien ça : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Telecommandes/38223-PCTV_Remote_Kit_pour_Windows_Vista.html
> ou encore : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Telecommandes/35273-Wireless_Vista_Remote_Control_RC_2400.html
> ça : http://cgi.ebay.fr/telecommande-win...temQQimsxZ20080913?IMSfp=TL080913121001r13993
> 
> Il y en a un paquet, celle fournit avec la Xbox 360 lors de sa sortie par exemple.



me suis mal exprimé
ce genre de télécommande, ok, je connais

je voulais savoir si un gamin de 5 ans, ou une personne peu habilitée à manipuler ce genre de bestiole acnéique, pouvait naviguer dans windows media bidule à l'aide d'une télécommande* aussi simple* que celle de chez apple !


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Septembre 2008)

Un gamin de 5 ans sait utiliser une télé, il sait appuyer sur des flèches.....donc oui un gamin de 5 ans, peut regarder des films ou écouter de la musique avec Windows Media Center et une télécommande....

Il pourrait même appuyer sur une touche pour enregistrer son programme favori directement.
Le Media Center d'XP et Vista est extrêmement simple.

Après bien sûr si a 5 ans, il ne connait pas comment changer la chaîne d'une télé, tu peux bien lui mettre une télécommande pour MC ou une télécommande Apple....Il n'y arrivera pas plus, des enfants de 5 ans savent mettre une cassette ou un DVD dans une platine, savent changer de chaîne, certains joue à la DS, la PSP ou à la Wii, il y a plusieurs boutons et ils y arrivent.

Je trouve ce genre d'argument particulièrement mauvais, et de mauvaise foi.

Si on va par là, niveau simplicité pour un Média Center, tu crois que les gens vont acheter des Apple TV, et ne pas comprendre comment mettre leur films car ils devront tout ré-encoder pour iTunes and Co.
Autant prendre une PopCorn Hour, une Archos TV+, une PeekBox ou une Tvix....Niveau simplicité on sera bien au dessus.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2008)

que mon argument ne te plaise pas, c'est ton problème

que mon point de vue concernant frontrow et son utilisation ne te plaise pas, c'est aussi ton problème

que mon fils soit con ou pas, ça ne te regarde pas. 

De plus, je posais également la question pour d'autres utilisateurs, certaines personnes mal voyantes, ou agées, ou simplement mal à l'aise avec autant de boutons sur une télécommande... et tout ce panel de gens, j'en ai dans mon entourage  et ils me rendent visite parfois, et ils aimeraient peut être eux aussi avoir un système aussi simple que ce que je leur montre....

je trouve TON argumentaire un poil agressif et je n'en connais pas la raison ! 

Ma question était simple, et je ne suis pas là pour me prendre ce genre de réponse au travers de la tronche

Je pose une question simple, j'attends une réponse simple

Je ne suis pas là non plus pour dire si l'un est mieux que l'autre, je cherche à me renseigner, point barre

J'aime la technologie, je suis entouré de technologie, ce qui ne m'empêche pas de préférer, même pour moi, une télécommande apple ( ou autre, sujet initial de ma question, je le rappelle), qui avec ces 6 boutons me permettent de faire ce que je veux, facilement...sans avoir besoin d'un clavier ou d'une souris à proximité, sans prendre le risque d'une fausse manipulation (effacement, ...)

va falloir respirer un coup là

naméo


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Septembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> que mon argument ne te plaise pas, c'est ton problème
> 
> que mon point de vue concernant frontrow et son utilisation ne te plaise pas, c'est aussi ton problème
> 
> ...


 
Houla, je ne trouve pas mon post agressif du tout. 

Quand je parle d'un enfant que ce soit le tien ou le mien, s'il sait se servir d'une télécommande pour la télé en quoi n'arriverait il à en utiliser une autre.
Je ne vois pas ou tu vois que je traite ton fils de con... 

mais comme tu le dis si bien : que mon argument ne te plaise pas, c'est ton problème

Tu pose une simple question et tu n'admet aucune réponse.
Pense tu qu'une personne malvoyante préfère une petite télécommande, je pense que c'est comme les touches de téléphones fixes, plus c'est gros mieux c'est.

Pour une personne agée sincérement pense tu que la solution est celle que tu donne. Ma grand mère, ma mère, une grande partie de ma famille (puisque qu'on est dans l'argument très familial) aura plsu de facilité à utiliser un Mac Mini avec font row brancher à sa télé après avoir convertis ses films téléchargé ou acheter. Ou ces mêmes personnes préféreront un DVD sur une platine t'appuie ça marche.

Si ces même personnes sont habitué aux PC/Mac, pense tu quelles auront des difficultés à utiliser une télécommande. 

Quand tu as une installation chez toi, que se soit ton fils, le mien, celui d'à côté, pense tu plus difficile de comprendre son fonctionnement avec la pinnacle que je t'ai montré qu'avec celle d'Apple...

Si tu as pris mon post de manière agressive j'en suis désolé, mais ta réponse ne l'ai pas moins, je ne vois en quoi je t'ai dis te vise toi, ou ton fils. 
J'ai peut être fait une généralité mais pour moi il est clair, qu'un enfant qui ne sait pas utiliser uen télécommande aura bien du mal à utiliser un PC, je ne trouve pas ça anormal, et je ne vois pas en quoi ça signifie qu'il est con...


----------



## NightWalker (25 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Houla, je ne trouve pas mon post agressif du tout.



Je pense que cette phrase est de trop dans ton poste précédent...



DarkDestiny a dit:


> Je trouve ce genre d'argument particulièrement mauvais, et de *mauvaise foi*.



Statistiquement, plus on donne de possibilité (plus de boutons), plus on a le choix, plus on se perd... Et dans ce contexte, je rejoins l'idée d'Arlequin. Quelqu'un qui "touche" pour la première fois une télécomande media center Microsoft va se perdre plus ou se poser plus de question à quoi sert ce boutons à quoi sert l'autre... Or ce n'est pas du tout le cas de la télécomande d'Apple. Certes la télécommande d'Apple propose sans aucun doute moins de possibilités.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2008)

et j'étais peut être aussi un peu susceptible.... toutes mes excuses

Pour expliquer autrement: 
Je ne cherche RIEN, je demande, je me renseigne, j'essaye de faire avancer le débat (pour autant qu'il en ait un)

Je n'accepte aucune réponse ???
Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles 
Je demande s'il existe une télécommande semblable à celle d'Apple, que je trouve simple, agréable , et tu essayes de me refourguer des mini claviers .... en voulant, de plus, me convaincre que c'est comme ça et que je n'ai qu'à faire "avec"... excuse moi, mais ce n'est pas exactement ce que je recherchais comme témoignage....

voili voiloù

Bonne soirée


----------



## Pdg (25 Septembre 2008)

pfiou. Je m'en mêle ! 

Je rejoins assez Arlequin sur son souhait de télécommande simple et dépouillée. Pas pour qu'un gamin ou une vieille vienne foutre le b****l dans mes fichiers, mais juste parce que je trouve ça beau. J'ai en horreur les grosses telecommandes bourrées de touches. Et pourtant j'en ai ! Mais je préfère perdre en fonctionnalité pour gagner en sobriété. Cela dit, c'est personnel. Petite excentricité


----------



## Bazinga (25 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> T'as tou faux, sa config date de deux ans son prix aussi...
> La tienne est bien plus chère.



Je vois pas comment 774 euros peuvent valoir plus que 1200 Euros, meme il y a 2 ans 

Allez, comptons une inflation de 9% ( que je suis gentil) et que chaque produit perd 100 Euro par an, on est encore loin du compte.

Je vais avoir besoin de détails...


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Septembre 2008)

Arlequin,pour moi simple ne signifie pas moins de boutons, mais dans cette optique il est impossible d'avoir une télécommande tel que celle d'Apple, dans le sens ou ça éliminerait forcément des fonctions, tel les chaînes TV ou simplement l'enregistrement Vidéo. Ce n'est pas forcément impossible techiniquement, mais seulement inutilisable et trop "bordélique" pour utiliser toutes les fonctions sans avoir plus de touches.

Pdg dans l'optique de ce matter un petit film de son lit je veux bien faire des sacrifice, mais dans l'optique d'un média center, sur la télé par exemple, il t'es plus facile d'avoir ta télécommande Apple et ta télécommande de TV avec plein de boutons....Ou une télécommande qui fait tout et qui permet de profiter de plus de fonctions ? Dans tout les cas t'aura un truc plein de boutons...

profete162, le Mac mini Core2Duo c'est celui d'aujourd'hui pas d'il y a deux ans on est d'accord ?
Sa config coutaît 1200euros il y a deux, je ne sais pas de combien décroît un mac chaque année, mais côté d'une année à l'autre tu perd 50% de son prix, sa tour ne vaut plus du tout 1200euros, 500Euros au plus et ça la rend pas moins opérationnelle.
A moins de 1000euros aurjoud'hui tu fait bien mieux -carrément mieux- qu'un Mac Mini en tant que Media Center, son pc l'est déjà (toujours au niveau des extensions, comme déjà cités). 

Le Mac Mini n'est pas pré-destiné à être un média Center, pour moi les PC s'y portent plus, et les Boîtiers multimédia sont le meilleur compromis.
Pour le Mac Mini est une machine d'appoint par Apple, prenant très peu de place, pour un coup moindre à ceux qu'on peux trouver chez Apple. Un Mac pour tous, très agréable poru la bureautique, le surf ou autres, mais il ne correspond pas à mon avis à un vrai Media Center.


----------



## Arlequin (26 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Arlequin,pour moi simple ne signifie pas moins de boutons, mais dans cette optique il est impossible d'avoir une télécommande tel que celle d'Apple, dans le sens ou ça éliminerait forcément des fonctions, tel les chaînes TV ou simplement l'enregistrement Vidéo. Ce n'est pas forcément impossible techiniquement, mais seulement inutilisable et trop "bordélique" pour utiliser toutes les fonctions sans avoir plus de touches.
> 
> Pdg dans l'optique de ce matter un petit film de son lit je veux bien faire des sacrifice, mais dans l'optique d'un média center, sur la télé par exemple, il t'es plus facile d'avoir ta télécommande Apple et ta télécommande de TV avec plein de boutons....Ou une télécommande qui fait tout et qui permet de profiter de plus de fonctions ? Dans tout les cas t'aura un truc plein de boutons...


 
ah bé voilà, on va y arriver ! 
Nous n'avons pas du tout la même optique/utilisation d'un média center ! 
Et je le répète depuis longtemps dans ce post, je cherche la simplicité ! Et* je* ne trouve aucune facilité et surtout aucun intérêt à jongler avec plusieurs télécommandes, voire même remplacer toutes ces télécommandes par une multifonction ! 
J'allume la TV, j'allume le mac (qui lance automatiquement frontrow), j'allume l'ampli et c'est tout ! 
Avec cette petite commande apple (je ne sais pas si tu la connais en fait), je navigues dans frontrow, haut-bas-gauche-droite, ok ou retour, j'envoie le film, le diaporama photo, le lecture de musique itunes et voilà !
J'ajuste le son de l'ampli et c'est tout ! 
C'est à ça que je veux en venir ! C'est à cette simplicité là ! 
D'où ma question: cela peut il être aussi aisé sur un système windows ! 
J'ai un système que je trouve beau, fonctionnel, rapide et sans prise de tête, sans clavier, sans souris...
Et si d'aventure je devais conseiller un système à quelqu'un, j'aurais aimé savoir si une autre plateforme pouvait remplir ces conditions !
Visiblement, en tous cas selon toi, la réponse semble être NON
Petite "anecdote": tu comparais hier la facilité d'utilisation d'un lecteur de DVD, et bien je peux t'assurer que mon grand père ne s'en sort pas avec son lecteur de dvd ! Je sais, c'est con, mais quand il vient chez moi, il s'en sort nettement mieux avec FrontRow ! Je pense lui installer un mini, lui ripper ses dvd/cd, et il se démerdera très bien ! Sans devoir se déplacer, mettre le dvd, choisir la langue, se relever car il a mis le dvd à l'envers ou devoir en mettre un autre car il s'est gourré de film.... et cela n'a rien avoir avec de la mauvaise foi ! ce sont des faits réels !!!

Comprends tu ?

Bonne journée...


----------



## NightWalker (26 Septembre 2008)

Je pense que vous deux vous n'avez pas du tout la même utilisation du "multimedia".

D'un côté, Arlequin qui l'utilise essentiellement pour regarder des films, photos, écouter de la musique... mais à priori pas pour regarder les emissions télé.

De l'autre coté, DarkDestiny l'utilise en plus de tout ça également pour regarder les chaines télés. Dans ce cas et ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir changer de chaine rapidement, le fait d'avoir des touches numériques est un avantage. C'est difficilement envisageable d'aller à la chaine 44 TNT avec l'unique touche "avance rapide" (ou dans le genre).


----------



## Arlequin (26 Septembre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je pense que vous deux vous n'avez pas du tout la même utilisation du "multimedia"..


 
ezzzactement 

ça c'est de la modération 

bon weekend


----------



## teo (26 Septembre 2008)

C'est marrant, votre discussion me fait penser à un truc, plus du genre de l'anecdote.
Je peux démonter un mac sans trop flipper, re installer des systèmes, j'ai un iPod, 4 Macs, des DDE en pagaille, un réseau CPL/Ethernet dans tout l'appart, de la musique via mon bipro dans ma salle de bain  mais* j'ai l'angoisse des télécommandes*. Mon Mini PPC 1.5 n'en a même pas une, Steve ne pensait pas que ça pouvait servir à l'époque. Alors Frontrow sans télécommande pfiou, je m'en fous un peu.

J'ai jamais eu qu'une télé et une chaine au meilleur de mes possessions pré-ordinateur (je n'ai plus que la chaine hifi  -je m'en sers rarement- et la freebox HD est dans son carton, la télé sur le trottoir), mais certains de mes ex étaient spécialisés dans le "tout télécommande" vu leur "matos de pointe".

Et alors là, je suis ridicule, je me perd dans les zapettes (lecteur DVD, Freebox, téléviseur, chaine hifi, console, magnétoscope, j'ai même vu les télécommandes pour les deux antennes satellites ), les boutons et les auxiliaires: je ne sais jamais laquelle prendre pour lancer le lecteur DVD, parfois, y'a même un switch sous la tv alors faut passer sur le canal machin _Aux 1_ ou est-ce _Aux 2_ ? non, ça marche pas. Ah non, là c'est la télécommande de la télé. Non ? Ah oui, non, ça c'est la chaine: si tu veux mettre le son de la Télé dans les enceintes. Ah ? Bon. Et si je veux les chaines du bouquet canal+ ? Tu prend la télécommande de la freebox et tu appuies&#8230; ben non, avec moi ça revient toujours sur la mire des stations France 3 Régions avec toutes les chaines locales possibles. Et j'arrive jamais à mettre la VOstFr tout seul. Même pas pu monter le son sans me faire gentiment réprimander&#8230; J'ai envie de tout péter parfois.

Pourquoi sur des trucs aussi idiots ça bloque ?
En attendant, pour mater mes films dans mon lit, je garde mon vieux PB sous Panther et je change tout à la mano, avec l'interface vieillote de VLC 8.0.

J'ai parfois l'impression d'être tellement 20e siècle  (je me souviens enfant, avant la télécommande, fallait se lever&#8230. On vit l'enfer technologique, chacun à nos niveaux  Alors, enjoy :love: c'est moderne


----------



## fpoil (30 Septembre 2008)

Cela s'échauffe chez les mediacenters 

Ceci dit, il est vrai que la telco d'apple est simplissisme à utiliser.

Mais n'empêche que les tas je n'aime pas et encore moins les amas de télécommandes...

Donc une belle télécommande de logitech avec un écran ou s'affiche des icones et des mots simples "regarder télévision", "mac mini" etc... et hop une seule telco utilisable par ceux qui savent lire : une pression et la tv s'allume, la cablebox et l'ampli.

Toujours les mêmes touches pour augmenter le son quelque soit l'activité et plex sur un mac mini avec la touche play pour lancer un film, la touche "info" pour avoir des infos sur le films, etc...

mon humble avis


----------



## krigepouh (30 Septembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> T'as tout faux!
> 
> * perdu *


Désolé mon ami, primo je ne joue pas (sauf à la Wii  ), deuxio je ne joue pas à celui qui à la plus grosse non plus, donc ton "perdu" en bold tu peux te le garder  .
Le but du billet est informatif, l'idée est de parler de nos expériences. J'ai jugé bon de faire partager la mienne vu que j'ai ouvert le billet

Concernant la facilité d'utilisation, j'ai des enfants (6 ans et demi, 5 ans et 2 ans) chez nous il n'est pas question qu'ils allument la télé tout seuls, c'est une question d'éducation, (la télé c'est mal, il n'y a que des bêtises ). C'est n'est pas une attitude rétrograde, les deux "grands" possèdent leurs iBook G4, ce sont sans doutes les power-user de leur cours de récré d'ailleurs  ! Paradoxalement nous regardons très peu la télévision.
Pour la télécommande j'utilise un mini-clavier Buetooth de chez Logitech que je trouve parfait pour piloter le PCHC. J'ai investi dans une Logitech Harmony 525 pour piloter le trio ampli/TV/Freebox, mais je n''étais pas trop satisfait de l'interface, je l'ai revendue. Un ami m'a fait tester la Logitech Harmony 1000, chéros mais pas mal. Vu notre faible consommation de télévision, j'utilise essentiellement le mini-clavier et la téléco de l'ampli, ce n'est pas la mort donc

Concernant Front Row, il existe des interfaces similaires (sans le design d'Apple) sur Windows, mais je n'en ai pas trouvé qui allie design/simplicité d'utilisation/reconnaissance des multiples formats de fichiers. Je me contente donc d'une navigation à travers les fichiers ou plus récemment de l'utilisation d'un catalogeur prometteur (AntMovie).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

Question bête...a propos de télécommande...un Ipod Touch peut-il servir de zapeuse ?
Peut-il remplacer une télécommande universelles (Pronto ou autres) ???


----------



## Arlequin (30 Septembre 2008)

fpoil a dit:


> Cela s'échauffe chez les mediacenters


 
mais non mais non :rateau:

j'ai été voir ton site, où j'ai lu ceci, à propos des avantages de XBMC: 



fpoil a dit:


> redimensionnement à la volée ou gràce à l&#8217;OSD de la video (16/9, 14/9, 4/3, personnalisé ect...)


 
C'est pour moi un avantage non négligeable
Mes dvd sont mis en intégralité sur mon DD (dossier video TS donc), et ce satané FR ne daigne pas adapter automatiquement l'image à la totalité de l'écran (les paramètres QT sont pourtant corrects ! ). 
J'ai souvent le cas avec les classiques de Disney (Merlin l'enchanteur par exemple) > il reste en 4:3 ! Et ça, ça m'énèèèrve 
Je vais donc penser sérieusement à tester ce XBMC ! Car une mise à jour FR allant dans ce sens, je n'y crois plus trop...)



fpoil a dit:


> Donc une belle télécommande de logitech...


 
et ton choix c'est porté sur laquelle en particulier ? 

Merci

à+


----------



## DarkDestiny (30 Septembre 2008)

noname a dit:


> Question bête...a propos de télécommande...un Ipod Touch peut-il servir de zapeuse ?
> Peut-il remplacer une télécommande universelles (Pronto ou autres) ???


 
Non il n'a pas d'infra-rouge, donc pas de télécommande universelle, par contre en wifi il peut contrôler iTunes.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Non il n'a pas d'infra-rouge, donc pas de télécommande universelle, par contre en wifi il peut contrôler iTunes.



Merci.
Dommage pour l'IR ...


----------



## fpoil (30 Septembre 2008)

pour logitech j'ai une harmony 785 (j'ai eu et ai encore le modele d'en dessous la 755 je crois...)

je commande avec mon ampli, mon plasma, mon mac mini (principalement plex avec l'aide de remote buddy), ma ps3 presque entièrement (pas d'ir natif sur une ps3 mais il existe des dongles usb-ir cependant il faut que la PS3 soit allumée pour que le dongle soit alimenté)

PS : plex est un fork d'xbmc suite à des facheries de développeurs (gros débat au moment du split sur la notion d'open source et de délai de la disponibilité des sources). Je suis plex (qui intègre par ailleurs les avancées de la version "officielle" d'xbmc for osx) car j'aime bien le dev en chej elan et son chien barkley....

Pour plex (je pense, à vérifier dans le wiki,  que remote buddy n'est plus vraiment nécessaire pour utiliser une telco universelle mais comme j'ai déjà toute la config je suis resté dans ce schéma), j'ai par exemple une touche que j'ai appelé je ne sais plus comment  et qui me permet de faire défiler les différents mode d'affichage : normal, 16/9, 14/9, 14/9 étiré, zoom, 4/3, etc..., avec la touche OK je fais apparaitre lors de la lecture d'un film l'OSD de plex qui permet de régler à la volée les paramètres du son, de l'image (choix du type d'upscale, etirement de l'image en fonction du film, etc...), les sous titres and so on


----------



## krigepouh (30 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de me rendre sur le site de Plex, çà à l'air prometteur ma foi !


----------



## antro (9 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tous, 

J'ai bien parcouru ce post, mais pas franchement trouvé la réponse à ma question.
J'ai pour le moment un TV (non HD) avec entrée composite. J'envisageai d'acheter un Mac Mini G4 d'occasion (merci eBay) pour en faire un Media Center.

- Il me semble bien que ça va marcher tant que je ne suis pas en HD (Vous confirmez ?)
- Mais bien sur, un jour je vais changer de TV pour en prendre une HD. Est-ce que le Mac Mini G4 va supporter le décodage HD via le DVI ?

Merci,


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2009)

antro a dit:


> - Il me semble bien que ça va marcher tant que je ne suis pas en HD (Vous confirmez ?)


Oui, ça marche, avec un adaptateur DVI -> TV (composite ou S-Video).



antro a dit:


> - Mais bien sur, un jour je vais changer de TV pour en prendre une HD. Est-ce que le Mac Mini G4 va supporter le décodage HD via le DVI ?


HDMI et DVI, ce n'est pas exactement la même chose.

Le DVI ne transmet pas de signal audio.

Le HDMI, tout comme le DVI-D (DVI numérique), peut fonctionner dans un mode _single link_ ou bien _dual link_, ce qui soulève des questions de compatibilité entre les bandes passantes des appareils reliés.

Le HD suggère que le signal vidéo transmis est numérique et crypté selon la norme HDCP. En l'absence d'un cryptage adéquat, la norme HDCP prévoit nomalement la dégradation ou la suppression pure et simple de l'image.


Alors même si le HDMI est en principe totalement rétro-compatible avec le DVI, il n'y _a priori_ aucune garantie que cela fonctionne. Tout va dépendre de ce que la TV HD acceptera de traiter comme signal d'entrée.


----------



## fpoil (9 Janvier 2009)

C'est surtout que le G4 ne pourra absolument pas lire un film ou une video en 720p ou 1080p : définitivement pas assez de puissance.

Tu peux brancher un g4 sur un écran HD via dvi, via vga, via Hdmi mais pource qui est de lire un flux HD, c'est impossible pour un g4.

Il faut au minimum un atom overclocqué pour lire du 720p, voir un core solo.

Pour le 1080p, c'est plus complexe mais disons qu'avec un core 2 duo > 2ghz cela passe la plupart du temps.


----------



## antro (9 Janvier 2009)

Ah ben voilà une réponse claire. Ce n'est donc pas forcément une bonne idée que j'ai là.
Quoique si je trouve un Mac Mini C2D d'occas pas trop cher, ça pourrait le faire.


----------



## fpoil (9 Janvier 2009)

Autrement si tu es un petit peu bidouilleur : un eeebox à 220 euros avec le bios qu'il faut (facile à trouver) et hop un hackintosh pas cher qui décode le 720p (pas le 1080p) 

bon manque la télécommande et le 5.1 mais contournable


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2009)

Je confirme que le Mini G4 n'est pas assez puissant pour le HD.

Mais après, quelle que soit la solution retenue, la question de la compatibilité avec la TV HD se posera, à moins d'être certain d'avoir opté pour un matériel estampillé HD d'un bout à l'autre de la chaîne.


----------



## antro (9 Janvier 2009)

fpoil a dit:


> Autrement si tu es un petit peu bidouilleur : un eeebox à 220 euros avec le bios qu'il faut (facile à trouver) et hop un hackintosh pas cher qui décode le 720p (pas le 1080p)
> 
> bon manque la télécommande et le 5.1 mais contournable



J'avais bien pensé à l'eeeBox, mais sans le Hackintosh. J'envisageai plutot d'installer un Linux et XBMC (pas besoin d'autre chose que ça), mais comme tu dis, pas de télécommande.
Je crois que je vais plutot viser un WD TV finalement pour ce que je veux en faire.


----------



## fpoil (10 Janvier 2009)

J'en ai offert un à mon frère ce noël : c'est vraiment un super petit objet et avec le denier firmware, cela marche super bien. Lit vraiment beaucoup de formats différents dont les .mkv et le 720p et 1080p facilement.

Il y a un grand thread ouvert dans les forums de homecinema-fr.com


----------



## exo07 (12 Février 2009)

Bonjour, je viens faire un tour sous ce post car il semble bien approprié à mes ennuis.

J'ai donc un macmini tout neuf que je veux utiliser en média center et jusqu'à hier tout était OK(normal j'avais pas encore de cable optique minijack/toslink); mais voilà, je l'ai relié à mon ampli HC par sa sortie optique, j'ai inséré un DVD du commerce dans son lecteur et lancer Frontrow, et voulait profiter de ma petite scéance ciné, et bien que neni;

Impossible de récupérer sur mon ampli un signal 5.1 ou DTS en provenance du DVD. Juste du stéréo. 
J'avais lu ici et là que la sortie optique du mini était passthrouht sur ces signaux et qu'il suffisait de la relier à un ampli equipé de décodeurs. Or on vient de me dire sur un autre post que celà ne marcherait pas !!!!

Est-ce que l'appli frontrow ne gère pas le 5.1/DTS ? Faut-il passer par une autre appli (mais dans ce cas je risque de perdre ma possibilité d'écouter la zic via ma borne airport express pilotée par frontrow 1.3)

Qu'en est-il vraiment à vous qui utilisez la bête en média center. Je suis un peu dèg pour le coup. C'est pas si plug and play que çà....


----------



## Arlequin (12 Février 2009)

chez moi ça marche ! 

en tout cas pour les vob issus des dvd commerciaux (sans aucune modifs)

je teste avec un dvd et te dis quoi ....

ampli kenwood vrs-5100 (pas une bête de concours donc)
mini intel
liaison optique

edit > tout roule, pas de soucis ... ai testé avec _The Day After Tomorrow_, en 5.1 et en DTS > signal reconnu automatiquement par l'ampli

une piste: as tu installé Perian ?

et pourrais tu nous dire dans quel post il t'a été répondu que cela ne marcherait pas ? merci


----------



## teo (12 Février 2009)

As-tu le bon cable ? Je n'y connais rien en audio, mais c'est ce qui me semble ressortir d'une simple recherche Google _mac mini sortie optique son_ renvoie il me semble déjà pas mal d'approche et de solution à ta question, non ? 
Idem en anglais avec _mac mini optical sound_ 

Et ici, un bon résumé Désolé, out of date, mini PPC


----------



## Arlequin (13 Février 2009)

Je complète

1) périan > choisir multi channel output (je ne sais pas si c'est réellement utile, mais c'est ainsi que mon mini et mon MBPro fonctionnent)

2) lecteur dvd>préférences> sortie son numérique !  cette option ne se met pas par défaut ! 

avec ça, ça devrait rouler


ps: évite de multi poster, ça n'aide pas à la compréhension


----------



## exo07 (13 Février 2009)

J'ai trouvé ce matin:

En plus de tout ce que vous avez écrit (perian etc), il faut sélectionner dans les réglages midi 480000 kHz et là nickel, dolby 5.1 et DTS sont au RDV même avec frontrow

Et excuse pour le multi postage


----------



## Mac*Gyver (27 Octobre 2009)

J'aimerais trouver un disque dur externe pour un mac mini utilisé en mediacenter.

J'ai identifié les points qui me semblent importants:
1. connection FW800 pour un trasnfert de gros fichiers rapide (en plus de l'USB car mon macbook est un unibody sans FW)
2. environ 1To (quoique si vous me proposez un boitier nu ca me va aussi)
3. la possibilité d'eteindre ce disque automatiquement quand on eteint le mac (avec l'apple remote, sans devoir aller sous la tele).
4. silencieux (->sans ventilo)

C'est surtout le point 3 que j'ai du mal a resoudre, je penchais pour un DD externe autoalimenté pour resoudre ca mais ils plafonnement a 500G en general.
Quels disques avez vous choisis et/ou lesquels vous semblent les mieux adaptés? 

j'ajoute un point 5 eventuellement, un design a la mac mini (mais la je chipote).

merci


----------



## goam (29 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de regarder pour prendre un mac mini pour media center. J'ai vu que les nouveaux mac mini avaient une carte graphique nvidia 9400m.
Apparement cette carte est capable de lire du full HD.
Avant de l'acheter, je souhaiterai etre sur qu'elle soit compatible avec le full hd.
J'ai lu des articles, mais j'aime bien avoir votre avis !
De plus, est ce que la version avec 2Go de RAM est suffisante ? apparement cela ne change pas grand chose entre les 2 modeles.

Je veux bien un peu de vos lumieres et de votre experience sur ce sujet.

Merci


----------



## Mac*Gyver (29 Octobre 2009)

j'ai pas (encore) l'experience mais d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire, oui, le dernier mini est parfait et lira largement tout. Et 2 Go sont plus que suffisant.

en attendant, ... j'attends mon mini :sleep:


----------



## goam (29 Octobre 2009)

Me revoila,

J'ai finalement trouvé mes reponses aupres de Apple.
Pour ceux que cela interesse :
- Il gere le full hd
- le port hdmi pour le moment ne gere pas le son, il est possible qu'il y ait une mise a jour plus tard.
- Pour faire un media center, le premier model est largement suffisant, attention juste a la capicité du DD. Moi je pense que je le changerai moi meme plus tard (perte de la garantie)

Voila esperant que cela puisse servir

A bientot


----------



## Mac*Gyver (29 Octobre 2009)

yes, il est assez indispensable d'ajouter un DD interne ou externe (en tout cas pour moi)  car 160 ca fait pas enorme pour des videos.

Jusqu'a 500Go, tu peux le mettre en interne (format 2.5") sinon (1To et plus) c'est externe.
J'ai qq pistes dans ma recherche de disque (cf mon post plus haut) si ca t'interesses.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Jusqu'a 500Go, tu peux le mettre en interne (format 2.5")



je pense qu'un 1,25cm devrait passer dans un mini, non ? 
si oui > 750Go et 1To sont dispos me semble t il


----------



## Mac*Gyver (29 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> je pense qu'un 1,25cm devrait passer dans un mini, non ?
> si oui > 750Go et 1To sont dispos me semble t il



J'avais envisagé un DDE mais pourquoi pas finalement.
Va falloir que je vois si certains on deja essayé.
C'est quoi comme DD? chez macway ils ont rien de cela pour l'instant.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> J'avais envisagé un DDE mais pourquoi pas finalement.
> Va falloir que je vois si certains on deja essayé.
> C'est quoi comme DD? chez macway ils ont rien de cela pour l'instant.



WD scorpio blue


t'ention 5200rpm


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> J'aimerais trouver un disque dur externe pour un mac mini utilisé en mediacenter.
> 
> J'ai identifié les points qui me semblent importants:
> 1. connection FW800 pour un trasnfert de gros fichiers rapide (en plus de l'USB car mon macbook est un unibody sans FW)
> ...



Tu avais (je ne le vois plus en vente sur leur site) le Mini Partner chez Macway, tu trouves l'équivalent aux EU chez OWC et NewerTech et leur MiniStack. Les frais de port sont pas donnés mais ces DD ressemblent beaucoup à ce que tu cherches  de 80Go à 2 To et un format Mini... J'ai un Partner sous mon Mini et c'est un Hub bien pratique... _[Edit] Bon y'a pas de FW 800 par contre..._


----------



## JPD (10 Avril 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> j'ai pas (encore) l'experience mais d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire, oui, le dernier mini est parfait et lira largement tout. Et 2 Go sont plus que suffisant.
> 
> en attendant, ... j'attends mon mini :sleep:




Ou en es tu avec ce mini.
Je suis ton experience avec interet car je souhaite faire pareil.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (10 Avril 2010)

bouh la, ca fait un bail qu'il tourne comme une horloge ce media center.

Comme j'ai du le dire, ca tourne avec Plex, pleins de films sur un DDE (Lacie quadra), ma musique, etc...
Branché avec un adapteur HDMI a 15 euros.

Vu que je suis pas en France, je mate les JT en streaming avec QT,  les matchs de foot, rugby via Justin TV en streaming, quelques autres trucs choppés via Miro, et le tout direct sur le TV 

Coté soft, Plex est impec, sauf que les developpeurs sont pas a fond pour apporter des evolutions. J'ai qq petits reproches a faire pour ameliorer la gestions des films mais c'est accessoire.

J'ai aussi essayé Boxee mais ca a l'air meme pas fini alors viré de suite. Ya aussi pleins de versions de XMBC que j'ai jamais essayé et qui sont peut etre plus configurable selon les besoins de chacuns.

Coté hard, le mini est parfait et je regrette pas. 
Il est inaudible, econome (j'aime pas trop laisser allumer mes ordis mais lui il a le droit et se fait oublier) et il sers a plein de trucs si besoin (telechargements, serveur, etc...) et permet de liberer mon mac, il me servira toujours dans qq annee (contrairement mon disque multimedia qui est trop depasse pour servir).


----------

